# Make it rain technique ?



## wardman75 (Oct 19, 2010)

Does anyone know basically how to explain this method ?


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 19, 2010)

dance around and chant? Seed the clouds with aluminum? I have no idea what your talking about LOL


----------



## FlyingOrangeDutchman (Oct 19, 2010)

Go to the strip club, ask for 100$ worth of ones, then throw the $ on the stage. I heard its a great way to increase your yield.


----------



## Stoner Smurf (Oct 19, 2010)

Making it rain is way overpriced, it's much better to make it hail. Ask for $1 worth of pennies, go to the strip club, then throw the $ at the strippers. It's a great way to increase your yield at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## wardman75 (Oct 19, 2010)

How do you close a thread ? that was the shittiest responce ive ever had


----------



## lowerarchy (Oct 19, 2010)

wardman75 said:


> How do you close a thread ? that was the shittiest responce ive ever had


 Welcome to the Advanced Marijuana Cultivation board, AKA "HALP! WHEN DO I PISS IN THE REZ? +REP [email protected]@K LOL." 

But seriously, is this group thingy what yer talking about?

https://www.rollitup.org/groups/i-make-rain.html

They don't really explain what the fuck they're talking about though. I presume Stoner Smurf, Flying Orange Dutchman and Legally flying are all members. This is also some kind of post about it that probably could be trimmed down to about 250 words:

https://www.rollitup.org/groups/i-make-rain.html


----------



## ANC (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Auzzie07 (Oct 20, 2010)

If I understand the Make it Rain technique correctly, it's just feeding a nutrient solution, then when the soil dries out you flush it with 2.5x the amount of soil in the pot. I don't know how I feel about it yet, if I even understand it correctly...


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Oct 20, 2010)

riddleme does a really good job of explaining it, alot better than me. Anyway though this is how i understand it, when you flush or heavy water your plants afterwards youll see some drooping and i dont completely know how to explain it but afterwards youll find the container will actually be light(when you pick it up to determine when to water) quicker than with more moderate watering techniques, something about the plant wicking away water, and then when you do feed them after the flush watering part they take up the nutrients more easily for some reason. 
I did my best to explain what they are saying, dont shoot me if i got part of it wrong or something. lol, riddleme made a few threads to try to help people and explain his growing experience and such, its in one of them

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/316301-calling-all-noob-growers-4.html#post4018672
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/277820-noob-advice-24.html#post3639129


----------



## RastaMonsta (Oct 20, 2010)

none of the noobs in the first couple of post know what it is cuz all they do is talk shit on this forum and dont do enough reading! sorry wardman, this site is packed with immature kids.

dark destruction has it preety much on point. I use this same technique learned from riddleme. riddle me has like 3 different threads on this technique so that ppl have to go threw all 3 threads to fully understand. Riddleme has alwayz been a great help,shoot him a pm or write to him on one of his threads


----------



## RastaMonsta (Oct 20, 2010)

Auzzie07 said:


> If I understand the Make it Rain technique correctly, it's just feeding a nutrient solution, then when the soil dries out you flush it with 2.5x the amount of soil in the pot. I don't know how I feel about it yet, if I even understand it correctly...





darkdestruction420 said:


> riddleme does a really good job of explaining it, alot better than me. Anyway though this is how i understand it, when you flush or heavy water your plants afterwards youll see some drooping and i dont completely know how to explain it but afterwards youll find the container will actually be light(when you pick it up to determine when to water) quicker than with more moderate watering techniques, something about the plant wicking away water, and then when you do feed them after the flush watering part they take up the nutrients more easily for some reason.
> I did my best to explain what they are saying, dont shoot me if i got part of it wrong or something. lol, riddleme made a few threads to try to help people and explain his growing experience and such, its in one of them
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/316301-calling-all-noob-growers-4.html#post4018672
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/277820-noob-advice-24.html#post3639129


+ rep guys


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 20, 2010)

You flush your pots with 2 to 3 times the pots volume of water that has been pH adjusted to about 5.6
Ph 5.6 is the acidity of most rain.
At that pH the plant cannot take up any nutes and is pretty much drowning.
In order to not drown, the plant starts to rapidly "wick" away the water as fast as possible - growing lots of new feeder roots to help with the process.
After a few days, maybe 3 maybe more, the top couple of inches of the soil will be drying out and it is at this time that you water the plant with nutes at pH 6.5 - the plant is in rapid "wicking" mode and really sucks up the nutes.
A few days later you repeat the process, always flushing with low pH water followed a few days later with the nutes.
The constant flushing stops any nute build up and the plants apparantly grow really vigorously.
Check out RiddleMe's threads for more details.


----------



## Jeffdogg (Oct 20, 2010)

http://www.gardenguides.com/126799-make-rain-barrel-drip-watering-system.html


----------



## PussymOneyWeed (Oct 20, 2010)

Jeffdogg said:


> http://www.gardenguides.com/126799-make-rain-barrel-drip-watering-system.html


^this was not even close to what he was talking about. Did you even read any of these posts? lol.

I've never heard of this technique before thise thread. I just read thru riddlemes threads and it seems like its a good idea, Im definintly gonna give it a run one time and see what happends.


----------



## Jeffdogg (Oct 20, 2010)

PussymOneyWeed said:


> ^this was not even close to what he was talking about. Did you even read any of these posts? lol.
> 
> I've never heard of this technique before thise thread. I just read thru riddlemes threads and it seems like its a good idea, Im definintly gonna give it a run one time and see what happends.


ok so your gonna comment about something i thought was interesting and was similar in name instead of ppl saying to do the rain dance or w/e they were saying? 

I mean what i said really offended you that much? lol Wow man thats really sad... Sorry i made ya QQ mate


----------



## wardman75 (Oct 20, 2010)

thanks for the help aprct. it


----------



## PussymOneyWeed (Oct 20, 2010)

Jeffdogg said:


> ok so your gonna comment about something i thought was interesting and was similar in name instead of ppl saying to do the rain dance or w/e they were saying?
> 
> I mean what i said really offended you that much? lol Wow man thats really sad... Sorry i made ya QQ mate


^ Did i say you offended me? Cause you definintly didn't. As for the other people, they are just complete idiots and arent worth quoting cause they are useless. As for you, you actually tried to help and not be a total tard.

BUT obviously from your feeble attempt to help it was pretty clear that you didn't read all the posts cause what you posted was completely irrelevant, Just like the rain dance comments. Maybe you should actually read in full what people have said and confirmed what he is actually about before your try to help or throw your $.02 in, when in reality you're more confused then the OP.


----------



## Jeffdogg (Oct 20, 2010)

Ahhh and now the good ol attemp to rectify yourself. Just you feeling the need to explain yourself just shows how much of an arse you were trying to be lol. And think about it, did he say barrel in the thread title or in his first post? No he didnt I knew he didnt i posted it cause as I said was similar in title and thought it would be interesting which it is interesting. Just you (and apparently only you since you were the only ass that TRIED to be a complete jerk) couldnt take me putting that there so you started the water works and started crying which is ok. Kids cry everyday about things they didnt like hearing or seeing its perfectly normal one day you will grow out of that i promise


----------



## Punk (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey anyway, I think grumpy old dreamer was on the right track, seems like I read a bit about this before. It's simply a technique to promote root expansion and you keep a tight hold on your ph because you're giving it mini flushes(provided your water ph is balanced) throughout the grow process, where most people tend to do it only if there's a problem with ph.


----------



## rzza (Oct 21, 2010)

i read the riddleme thread and started this last crop. i am extremely pleased with the results and i have continued to do it. the only part i do differently is the amount of water. i am soilless in four gallon pots and i give each plant a gallon per. i do get a bit of runoff....


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 21, 2010)

Ohhh. Sorry to try and inject a little humor into yer another thred started by someoe that is unable to use the search function. I mean come on, how many hits could make and it and rain really return. But as it turns out, this immature twit has a masters degree in ecology, has worked in the restoration field for over a decade and has about 20 credit hours in graduate level plant pysiology coursework. So in the interrest of dispelling yet more miss information, and plant physiology theory that was developed during some cheech and chong weekend marathon I can tell you that the assumptions and reasoning stated above for the MIR technique are completely and utterly WRONG. 

Plants can't uptake nutrients when fed rainwater? Really? Huh. That's kind of wierd given that rainwater is the only source of water for 90% of the plants in the world. 

Plants response to water logged and hypoxic soils is more root growth? Gee I guess all those studies that found saturated soils resulted in reduced growth, root development and biomass were wrong. And hear I thought soil hypoxia promoted root rot, decreased microbial activity, and less nutrient uptake due to altered redox potential. For the record, drying soil will promote further root growth as the plant roots follow the moisture. That is why it's better to drench and let dry out, not just water a little everyday. 

Plant transpiration rates are a function of stomata and are influenced by light intensity, temperature, and humidity. It hasn't got a single thing to due with the roots. Uptake yes, transpiration, no. So the idea that "plants are uptaking more water and will suck up more nutrients" is bunk. Plants respond to environmental conditions, not on "memmory" of past conditions.

So while flushing the soil has plenty of benefits, unless you have high concentrations of minerals or screwed up ph it is unneccesary and in fact, detrimental. The degree of detriment is largely a function of the water holding capacity of your soil and duration of hypoxia. 

So yeah, this thread is "interesting" but only in the sense that i find the degree to which some people anthropomorphasize mj plants and torture botanical physiology to support their observations amusing.

If you don't find the thought of showering a stripper with pennies amusing, then you need to switch strains cause your smoking "humorless tight ass kush"


----------



## rzza (Oct 21, 2010)

i would like to make it hail on a stripper but i have a question ....

have you read the riddleme thread on it? because i dont believe it was described well in this thread.

what i do to make it rain is water>feed>water>feed with a couple exceptions (transition stages) i dont alter the ph differently except when i start with 7.0 and feed, the nutes drop to about five and i need to bring it up to about 6. when i just water, i add cal/mag (until the end) and then i still need to drop the ph to 6. 

the plants appear to feed faster then they drink. so the schedule is like this ....water[5 days] feed [3 days] water [5 days] feed [3 days] etc.... so i do allo the soil to dry and roots to chase the moisture.

maybe my interpretation of his thread is different then yours, maybe you only read this thread and not his..... im not sure. hell maybe i just didnt comprehend his thread properly and i just took it the way i wanted to.


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 21, 2010)

I didn't read the original thread as it seems there still isn't a link to it. The OP didn't provide a whole lot of information at all for me to try and help and I really had no idea what the hell he was talking about. Could have been a way to encourage precipitation for outdoor growers for all I know. I just thought I would at least post something to bump it up so others would notice it. 

So I guess I took offense at being characterized as being a dipshit noob that has nothing to offer and lacks the ability to read. Perhaps he wasn't directing his comments to me directly as my posts do not generally reflect a lack of plant cultivation knowledge or offer advice that is firmly rooted in reality. Don't take for a second that my total post count is somehow a reflection on my skills or knowledge base. Just rekindled my love affair for MJ growing after being able to do so legally. 

Dissed by a nascar fan no less.... which is funny cause everyone knows you have to be poor and stupid to be affiliated with NASCAR.... http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/10/07/south-park-nascar-_n_754164.html


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Oct 21, 2010)

legallyflying said:


> I didn't read the original thread as it seems there still isn't a link to it. The OP didn't provide a whole lot of information at all for me to try and help and I really had no idea what the hell he was talking about. Could have been a way to encourage precipitation for outdoor growers for all I know. I just thought I would at least post something to bump it up so others would notice it.
> 
> So I guess I took offense at being characterized as being a dipshit noob that has nothing to offer and lacks the ability to read. Perhaps he wasn't directing his comments to me directly as my posts do not generally reflect a lack of plant cultivation knowledge or offer advice that is firmly rooted in reality. Don't take for a second that my total post count is somehow a reflection on my skills or knowledge base. Just rekindled my love affair for MJ growing after being able to do so legally.
> 
> Dissed by a nascar fan no less.... which is funny cause everyone knows you have to be poor and stupid to be affiliated with NASCAR.... http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/10/07/south-park-nascar-_n_754164.html


um, i posted multiple links to it about 14 posts ago.......


----------



## RastaMonsta (Oct 22, 2010)

legallyflying said:


> Ohhh. Sorry to try and inject a little humor into yer another thred started by someoe that is unable to use the search function. I mean come on, how many hits could make and it and rain really return. But as it turns out, this immature twit has a masters degree in ecology, has worked in the restoration field for over a decade and has about 20 credit hours in graduate level plant pysiology coursework. So in the interrest of dispelling yet more miss information, and plant physiology theory that was developed during some cheech and chong weekend marathon I can tell you that the assumptions and reasoning stated above for the MIR technique are completely and utterly WRONG.
> 
> Plants can't uptake nutrients when fed rainwater? Really? Huh. That's kind of wierd given that rainwater is the only source of water for 90% of the plants in the world.
> 
> ...


wow what a croc of shit, gtfo outta here with your masters degree.if your gonna talk shit and not help out why the hell are you on this site? go take ur masters somewhere else.lol all ur doing is throwing around a bunch of big words with no proof or evidence to what your saying. you think your cool cuz you come on this site and bash ppl and try and act like u got a masters that everyone should listen to your croc of shit? youve probablly never even been to a strip club nerd! you think just cuz u say u got a masters were supposed to beleive you. your an idiot. how much more of a little kid can you be? bashing on my avi? lol grow up dude stop watching south park, ur head is in the gutter. lol​


----------



## ganjaluvr (Oct 22, 2010)

" Plants respond to environmental conditions, not on "memmory" of past conditions."

Actually, your wrong with that statement my friend.

Plants do have a certain "memory" so to say and they do respond when their environment changes. The plant has to then adjust itself to the new environment conditions. Just like when you switch a plant from veg (18/6 for example) to flower (12/12 for example).. the plant does experience a little bit of shock.. due to the switch in the lighting cycle. So, I have to disagree with you on that.. plants do actually have somewhat of a "memory" so to say. 

anyhow, I'm out.

peace.


----------



## legallyflying (Jul 18, 2011)

Saying that a plant experiences "shock" is pretty much a classic example of anthropomorphism (sorry its a big word rastamonsta but that is what its called). What it means is attributing a human condition to non human objects. In this case, using an emotional state to describe a plants condition. In your example, plants are responding to the change in light cycle. They have to switch a numerous amount of chemcial processes due to increased flowering hormone levels. You may feel that the plant is in shock or "stress" because it is not growing in the same manner that you were accustomed to (veg growth in this case) but these changes are just a natural response to environment conditions. I'm not saying that it doesn't put increased demands on the plant, it does, but this stress is not due to the plant having some memory or idea of what ideal conditions are. 

There is a type of Memmory that plants have..so to speak..or at least the closest thing that we recognize as memory. It has to do with the circadian rythme and the delayed response that plants can have to altered light cycles. 

If your interested to learn about this phenom..and how careful measured empirical data pretty much debunks the whole 24 hours of light is good for plants stoner myth, I would give this a read..
'
http://www.tiem.utk.edu/bioed/webmodules/circadianrhythm.html


----------



## dareapa (Jul 21, 2011)

wardman75 said:


> Does anyone know basically how to explain this method ?


Where I'm from the make it rain method simply calls for feeding nutrients by spraying fertilizer on the plants once or twice a day..


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 22, 2011)

da way i do it is lots water a semi flush when small i dip whole pot till bubbles stop 
then i let sit for 1/2 hour to drain then i give nutes 

good luck


----------



## pelt1 (Jul 23, 2011)

I tried this technique for a while. At least the way I understood it from the posts I've read about it.

I stopped doing it though, as I could never get my plants fed properly after washing away so many nutes. What would wind up happening to me was that is was very hard for me to keep my leaves green towards the end of the grow. But I did notice that in the beginnning of my plants process, they would start out with really vigorous growth, more so than usual.


----------



## mccumcumber (Jul 23, 2011)

Making it rain is a great idea... iff (if and only if) you are already comfortable with feeding and watering. It's much better to get your ABCs down before you venture onto writing novels.


----------



## Murfy (Jul 23, 2011)

this is actually a great teaching tool-

based on botany and plants natural response to there stimuli. the reason for the flush is to make sure noob growers don't burn the plants. and it establishes jus tthe right amount of nutrient, as uptake is immediate(24 hours).
it also teaches a rhythm to water feed cycles while at the same time reinforcing learning to read the plant for deficiencies. it is more of a teaching tool than a method.

it uses the fact that when exposed to large amounts of low ph water(rain) the plant goes into an accelerated state in which it wicks moisture, in nature the acid water reacts with minerals and organics in the soil to yield ions which the plant is able to uptake via its roots. there are other ways to do this(and one has a huge following, for all the wrong reasons), and i use some of them. understanding this principle and mastering it has had a definite positive effect on my gardening skill. 

once you use this and develop a good rhythm with healthy vigorous plants, it will naturally evolve into something that is unique to you and your garden. YOUR TECHNIQUE.


in the beginning, flush 2-3 times pot volume low ph water. i use 5.8. i use vinegar for ph down. in soilless mixes the plants "wake up" and begin transpiring almost immediately. i don't even take them out of the light, just wait 15 minutes. then run 8.0(in soilless) feed solution until it has good runoff (when you think the pot is full of fertilizer). that's it. wait until the pot is dry. (pick it up)

your plants will learn this method of increased metabolism, and watering will increase to keep up. be prepared for explosive growth! i am able to keep my plants in a suspended "suck" situation all the time, using a derivative of this technique. the grow FAST!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jul 24, 2011)

Murfy said:


> this is actually a great teaching tool-
> 
> based on botany and plants natural response to there stimuli. the reason for the flush is to make sure noob growers don't burn the plants. and it establishes jus tthe right amount of nutrient, as uptake is immediate(24 hours).
> it also teaches a rhythm to water feed cycles while at the same time reinforcing learning to read the plant for deficiencies. it is more of a teaching tool than a method.
> ...


Yes. This is a good explanation of what's actually happening. I noticed this phenomenon about five years ago when I'd consistently see my pots dry out much quicker if I got a good runoff after watering. I just used that to encourage root growth at first, then started to see much greater growth than I'd previously had. It's a good principle to understand, but a lot of the people who do it don't actually "get it".


----------



## Bradtom21 (Feb 28, 2014)

legallyflying said:


> Ohhh. Sorry to try and inject a little humor into yer another thred started by someoe that is unable to use the search function. I mean come on, how many hits could make and it and rain really return. But as it turns out, this immature twit has a masters degree in ecology, has worked in the restoration field for over a decade and has about 20 credit hours in graduate level plant pysiology coursework. So in the interrest of dispelling yet more miss information, and plant physiology theory that was developed during some cheech and chong weekend marathon I can tell you that the assumptions and reasoning stated above for the MIR technique are completely and utterly WRONG.
> 
> Plants can't uptake nutrients when fed rainwater? Really? Huh. That's kind of wierd given that rainwater is the only source of water for 90% of the plants in the world.
> 
> ...


I heard that when u grow "humorless tight ass kush" you need to drown the roots in whale piss twice daily to produce an ammonia flood. Helps make Volkswagen sized buds in a 13 day flowering period. 

For real though legally flying, great info thanks for interjecting the rumor sesh with science!

I'm tired of every forum created with the intention of communal education turning into an egotistical pissing match. (My ideas are superior to your inferior ones)

Can't we all just get a bong indeed!


----------



## bird mcbride (Feb 28, 2014)

I make it rain in my gro-op at least once a week with a pump up sprayer. Thank god I don't grow in soil.


----------



## Ilovebush (Feb 28, 2014)

Like this?
[video=youtube_share;fls8VU7XClU]http://youtu.be/fls8VU7XClU[/video]


----------



## Ilovebush (Feb 28, 2014)

sorry my bad...you meant this
[video=youtube_share;Syqo3L-WbCo]http://youtu.be/Syqo3L-WbCo[/video]


----------



## hogbud (May 19, 2014)

From Riddleme,,,,,,,

It is all about how mother nature does things and with her being the absolute best gardener there is I set out to copy her style.

The PH of rain (in most places) is 5.6 so I PH my water to 5.8, to understand why you need to understand how everything works in nature and why they say soil is a buffer. This is why soil PH is somewhat important because when it is dry the PH should be around 7 or neutral. When it rains the soil takes on the wet PH of the water in the case of rain it is lowered. The acidic nature of rain activates things in the soil basically processing avaiable nutes and making them available to the plants. But at the low PH the plants can't get at them, I have attached a photo showing at what PH level the different nutes become available to the plant.

What happens is the plant is basically drowing and starving when it rains so it goes into hyperdrive to wick the water out of the ground in order to survive, now that they transpire anyway but much harder when it rains. As they do this the soil buffers back to it's original PH slowly and as this happens nutes become available to the plant in the various ranges. (one reason you see more growth on the second day).

Most soil growers will PH their water and nutes down in the low 6's and as high as 6.8 but this does not give the hyperdrive wicking effect, they will just transpire normally and slowly if you do this. Hence the growth you see in my pics from making it rain because I basically only let them rest for one day (to dry out and get O2) between making it rain and it is very important to know how to read them to know that this is where things are at otherwise you will easily fall into the overwater trap and cause them stress and harm possibly even kill them. It is also important that they have a healthy root system in order to be able to wick the water out of the ground faster.

TIP: if they are growing fast and wanting water in short periods of time you know you have healthy roots part of learning how to read them and one of the things to be aware of.

This is also the reason that I use chemical nutes as they are readily available to the plant right away as the wicking process goes through the various PH ranges getting back to neutral, it is a slower process with organic nutes as the rain activates and the little mico critters eat and poop processing the nutes so the plant can use them. now you must also understand that adding chem nutes lowers the PH of your soil with accumulated salt build ups, when you make it rain everytime you are basically doing what we call the flush (though in the other than MJ world it is most commonly reffered as leeching the soil) and washing unused nutes (salts) out of the soil thus allowing you to repeat the process all over again without having to worry about salt building up.

Yet another reason that it is slower when going organic cause you are washing mico's out as well and then waiting for them to multiply back up and this is why I use Jack's because it is one of the best chem nutes available on the market today. JR Peters has a very good reputation and has been one of the best nutes for agriculture and gardening for many years.

The process for container gardening is simple you make it rain with the low PH water and the plant goes into hyperdrive, you watch the top 3 inches of soil for drying out and when it does you feed them nutes but only till you see a slight runoff insuring that the pot is now full of nutes. Plant remains in hyperdrive and now feeds off the readily available nutes, you then wait till the soil dries and repeat. While the process is very simple it is the learning to read them that can be complicated and cause confusion.

Learning/knowing when to do things is the most important part of the process. It is also important not to overfeed them which causes nute burn and other problems, thus the reason we start out with 1/4 of what the nute package says and slowly work our way up to discover what the plant can handle. I hope that explains it better for everyone


----------



## hogbud (May 19, 2014)

and I know that is a from RM3 quote cause I am RM3


----------



## hogbud (May 19, 2014)

and a big Howdy to Murph and Wolverine !!! it's been awhile


----------



## hogbud (May 19, 2014)

and plants def do have a memory, the environment a seed is born in is recorded in its DNA, it is why DJ Short advises that if your gonna add UVB do it from the beginning not just in flower


----------



## hogbud (May 19, 2014)

Also a big howdy to Darkdestruction and Racerboy, how is you guys

did ya happen to see my tanning booth?


----------



## hogbud (May 19, 2014)

and now I feel like a dumbass cause I just that most of this was an old thread LOL


----------



## n00bGrower (Feb 24, 2017)

I've used this technique many, many times... Although I was skeptical at first, and downright scared when I saw the plants drooping (drowning), the method produces ridiculously vigorous growth and totally helps at the end when you flush.

If you think about it, it's actually much closer to a natural watering schedule... It never really rains every other day, and when it does rain it's never in exact amounts! When it rains, it pours... And the plant protects itself by shutting down water uptake until the saturation dissipates. Roots aren't only for nutrient/water uptake, they also feed the plant oxygen! When the soil is saturated, the spaces in the soil (where air is) are replaced by liquid. The plant shuts down until it feels like it can breathe again. That's when you nute it up. The roots are starving for air and water, so when the uptake begins again the plant really utilizes all the nutrients it can find. It's almost like when a bear comes out of hibernation, all skinny and hungry. The first thing it wants to do is eat something! Your plant is the same way...


----------



## Xcoregamerskillz (Mar 3, 2017)

This sounds interesting.... gonna have to try it on a future grow.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 3, 2017)

The concept here is only going to reduce yields. Container plants need a good dry cycle. Water/ feed once to about 20% runoff and you are good. Then let the pots dry out at least 3/4 the way down. It should be very light. This washes out excess salts the soil won't hold and allows oxygen to pass through the roots. Plants don't grow roots to search if the pots are wet. They don't have to. It's easily available where they are. They search for water and nutrients and grow when the pot is more dry. 

Also. Most water, nute, potting soil combinations require no ph adjustment. The ph of your water is meaningless to the soil. The lime and peat are much stronger buffers and will change the ph of all but harder water which if alkaline enough will require possible acidifying. Likely no problem to 250 ppm or .5 ec for source water. 

When I had yellowing and burning leaves even when teducing nute strength I called the breeder of my seeds for help. First thing he asked was if I was using ph down continually. It was acidifying my soil. My well water needs no adjustment. I stopped. Plants went nice and green right away. 

It is important to know why things happen. Not follow instructions blindly. 

If you want to search old information here I highly recommend uncle Ben threads. His threads have excellent useful actual gardening knowledge.

I have been a member of RM3's website. He invited me there himself. I went to read his "books" he strongly advertises. There are no books. They are just Internet forum threads of his opinion. Problem is plants don't actually follow his views of nature. And science doesn't agree with most of the rest of his concepts. His garden pics he won't show here for a reason. It is not impressive. He crops pics to look good here. And he. Gerry pics articles and never gives the original author credit. Ignoring his teachings and reading about greenhouse production and gardening books is a really good idea. 

Here is a pic of my garden a couple nights ago for credibility. It really bothers me when a perpetual noob like Rm3 is given false credibility. There is too much money and time at stake in what we do to listen to wanna be's with a personal agenda to sell seeds and grow lights. 

Look to a successful professional with results like you are looking for. I chose Ed Rosenthal to get started. Excellent info in this book. Here are 2 formats free. 

http://www.resonant.org/text/marijuana_growers_guide.html

http://txtbreed.wiredcave.nl/whiteroom/herb/TheMarijuanaGrowersGuide.pdf

This is all only as difficult as we make it. But there are no shortcuts or magic lights or additives like he wants us to believe. Those things bring diminishing returns. 

I have only been gardening for 3 years. I never even watered a houseplant before this. It just is t as hard as everyone wants to make it. This garden is in ocean forest and some perlite and is only fed Botanicare Pure Blend Pro grow in flower as needed.


----------



## Xcoregamerskillz (Mar 5, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> The concept here is only going to reduce yields. Container plants need a good dry cycle. Water/ feed once to about 20% runoff and you are good. Then let the pots dry out at least 3/4 the way down. It should be very light. This washes out excess salts the soil won't hold and allows oxygen to pass through the roots. Plants don't grow roots to search if the pots are wet. They don't have to. It's easily available where they are. They search for water and nutrients and grow when the pot is more dry.
> 
> Also. Most water, nute, potting soil combinations require no ph adjustment. The ph of your water is meaningless to the soil. The lime and peat are much stronger buffers and will change the ph of all but harder water which if alkaline enough will require possible acidifying. Likely no problem to 250 ppm or .5 ec for source water.
> 
> ...


Your garden looks great

Having said that, stop dissing people who want to try something new, or people who have found something that works for them. Unless you have side by side data of yourself growing clones doing one technique versus another, don't come out and tell people they're wrong based on this theory or that. If make it rain is working for people, let them do it. There's a million right ways to grow pot, and only a few wrong ones.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 5, 2017)

Xcoregamerskillz said:


> Your garden looks great
> 
> Having said that, stop dissing people who want to try something new, or people who have found something that works for them. Unless you have side by side data of yourself growing clones doing one technique versus another, don't come out and tell people they're wrong based on this theory or that. If make it rain is working for people, let them do it. There's a million right ways to grow pot, and only a few wrong ones.



Grow anyway you want and believe anyone you want. I only offered the truth.


----------



## Xcoregamerskillz (Mar 5, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Grow anyway you want and believe anyone you want. I only offered the truth.


You offered your perspective, however truthful you find it to be. You haven't posted any grows or data based on side by side comparisons to the MIR method. Until you can back up what you're saying, don't hate on someone else, or bash someone else. You don't have to like RM3, but if people are using his technique with success, why hate on it? Unless you can prove diminishing growth or yield, you're just stating an opinion.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 5, 2017)

Xcoregamerskillz said:


> You offered your perspective, however truthful you find it to be. You haven't posted any grows or data based on side by side comparisons to the MIR method. Until you can back up what you're saying, don't hate on someone else, or bash someone else. You don't have to like RM3, but if people are using his technique with success, why hate on it? Unless you can prove diminishing growth or yield, you're just stating an opinion.


You must be invested huh.


----------



## Xcoregamerskillz (Mar 5, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You must be invested huh.


Absolutely not, just tired of people on here, and on the net in general, stating opinions as facts without evidence. You want to offer an opinion, fine, but stop touting it as fact.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 5, 2017)

Xcoregamerskillz said:


> Absolutely not, just tired of people on here, and on the net in general, stating opinions as facts without evidence. You want to offer an opinion, fine, but stop touting it as fact.


i offered a respected well know book in a free PDF and a free link to justify anything I have said. And I have shown a successful garden using the standard methods. 

you are the only one just talking about your opinion. You are welcome to not respond. But I feel you will not stop.


----------



## Xcoregamerskillz (Mar 5, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> i offered a respected well know book in a free PDF and a free link to justify anything I have said. And I have shown a successful garden using the standard methods.
> 
> you are the only one just talking about your opinion. You are welcome to not respond. But I feel you will not stop.


That pdf is not a side by side using new methods like I said. Learn to read.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 5, 2017)

Xcoregamerskillz said:


> That pdf is not a side by side using new methods like I said. Learn to read.


Side by sides without plenty of data is just the growers opinion. Rm3 has no data to prove anything. Like I said. You are an obvious noob with no gardening knowledge.

So I try to help one again with quality information on an open discussion forum.

The book from ed Rosenthal is filled with data and proofs about light nutes and techniques.

Rm3 and his whole website don't even have a properly conducted side by side.

Have you read any of it? RM3's fantasy or any actual marijuana testing? No. But I have. And o have tried every hand watering technique.

You basically argue with no knowledge about any of this. Try growing a healthy plant for yourself and water it how you want.

it is obvious you want to be told what to do rather than read why.

I run a medical perpetual and the meds are proven to help illness. Even serious illness.

The only way that can happen is growing a plant healthy through the whole cycle and it has to have the right genetics.

I will show you once more. What a properly watered plant grown to its potential looks like. Then go back to the riddler section and have any make it rainers show you a better indoor plant. I already know that no one following those techniques has anything like this growing. Overwatering stunts plants. It's a pretty simple fact.

   

Now unless you have a contribution to this discussion that is relevant. Go away. I am proving a good long dry cycle grows better plants to their potential. What this thread is asking is how to overwater and ovefeed. I tried to help with proof and results.

Thanks for posting. You should read books instead though.


----------



## Xcoregamerskillz (Mar 5, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Side by sides without plenty of data is just the growers opinion. Rm3 has no data to prove anything. Like I said. You are an obvious noob with no gardening knowledge.
> 
> So I try to help one again with quality information on an open discussion forum.
> 
> ...


Like I said you haven't shown anything and are making claims. I am not making claims. That is my whole point here, dude.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 5, 2017)

Xcoregamerskillz said:


> Like I said you haven't shown anything and are making claims. I am not making claims. That is my whole point here, dude.


You haven't made any point relevant to his discussion. You don't know why or if the mir technique works. If you bother reading. The understanding will come. 

I have researched the technique and the growers and their gardens using it. And it is bad for plants. 

You just don't know. 

Keep writing. I can this forever. My gardens successful. I have time.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 5, 2017)

n00bGrower said:


> I've used this technique many, many times... Although I was skeptical at first, and downright scared when I saw the plants drooping (drowning), the method produces ridiculously vigorous growth and totally helps at the end when you flush.
> 
> If you think about it, it's actually much closer to a natural watering schedule... It never really rains every other day, and when it does rain it's never in exact amounts! When it rains, it pours... And the plant protects itself by shutting down water uptake until the saturation dissipates. Roots aren't only for nutrient/water uptake, they also feed the plant oxygen! When the soil is saturated, the spaces in the soil (where air is) are replaced by liquid. The plant shuts down until it feels like it can breathe again. That's when you nute it up. The roots are starving for air and water, so when the uptake begins again the plant really utilizes all the nutrients it can find. It's almost like when a bear comes out of hibernation, all skinny and hungry. The first thing it wants to do is eat something! Your plant is the same way...


At least read any basic gardening or horticulture guide or even the ed Rosenthal book I linked in this thread for an actual understanding of how plants work. Because what you wrote here is absolutely nothing like how they uptake nutes or water outside on soil or inside in any medium.

Then you can find out why overwatering stunts plants and why people who use this technique have stunted plants and purple stems. They will tell you it's genetic. It is genetic. Plants turn purple when phosphorous is unable to be uptaken because of drowned roots.


----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 6, 2017)

@MichiganMedGrower 



Xcoregamerskillz said:


> You offered your perspective, however truthful you find it to be. You haven't posted any grows or data based on side by side comparisons to the MIR method. Until you can back up what you're saying, don't hate on someone else, or bash someone else. You don't have to like RM3, but if people are using his technique with success, why hate on it? Unless you can prove diminishing growth or yield, you're just stating an opinion.


You offered _your_ opinion of the truth Med.
Riddle grows for _potency, not yield_ and he says so!
You didn't like some of his views on breeding and plant genetics either.
You had a problem with my statement of "There is no guarantee of 100% female seeds from fem'ed (S1) seed's)
Till I proved it!

You still have a bug up your ass for Rid. YOU started the pissing match's. There and here....Now you slam his work because _you_ don't agree!

Look man, I got respect for you but, hammering Riddle is like running up a 50deg clay hill after a rain storm.
The day you match his potency and "slap your brain" buzz.....by doing it your way. Then you can  all you want.

You can yell and bitch and point fingers all you want.
Truth is, you have a personal butt hurt for the man. You jump out and attack like a dog at every chance you get to make him look bad.

If you think that's not what your doing.....You had better rethink that view.. Your belittling yourself....not him.

YOU'RE BETTER THEN THAT!


----------



## Flowki (Mar 6, 2017)

Should I bring my umbrella or?


----------



## Wilderb (Mar 6, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> The concept here is only going to reduce yields. Container plants need a good dry cycle. Water/ feed once to about 20% runoff and you are good. Then let the pots dry out at least 3/4 the way down. It should be very light. This washes out excess salts the soil won't hold and allows oxygen to pass through the roots. Plants don't grow roots to search if the pots are wet. They don't have to. It's easily available where they are. They search for water and nutrients and grow when the pot is more dry.
> 
> Also. Most water, nute, potting soil combinations require no ph adjustment. The ph of your water is meaningless to the soil. The lime and peat are much stronger buffers and will change the ph of all but harder water which if alkaline enough will require possible acidifying. Likely no problem to 250 ppm or .5 ec for source water.
> 
> ...


Not all container growing needs this wet/dry cycle you speak of. When I used salt based nutes, I did it this way.
Now doing organic, my soil is moist 24/7. I use blumats. Growth is incredible. Moist soil make for happy microbes.
WE
EDIT
No purple present.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 6, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> @MichiganMedGrower
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We just tested his personal stuff against mine with experienced smokers and patients in Colorado. His personal supposed fire. It didn't even stand up to the local Summit County dispensary weed. And it did not offer any medical benefits. I took the time to send 3 strains for testing against his CTF. 

He lost. I have also tried his stuff from a local riddler herewho touts many of his techniques. And it sucked. I smoke and eat weed constantly. His was very week that I tried 3 different times from 3 different grows. 

Have you tried any of Rm3 weed? The patient in question is an old friend I have not seen in years. He tried a few of his strains that he got direct from rid. He was nice to him about the gift as respect to him and me for sending him. But his comment was his weed is "heady". That was an insult. He called the early cut dispensary weed heady when it went legal there. He said it that way so I would know without insulting rid. But rid is an insulting egomaniac with no actual skills or results. And never stopped telling me his way was the only way to grow the best. Lol. 

If he had anything good or useful to offer. I would already know. I took a lot of time to read every word he printed on his site and meet and smoke riddler weed. It is mids at best. If I grew it it might be a little better. But it is over bred by an amature. And apparently a lightweight. I had partying injured snowboarders test for us. They would smoke him under the table. 

Also the patient in question that I sent to him in the first place was because of a report of CTF helping with tinnitus. His did not help with the patients tinnitus or nerve damage or pain. 

Mine did. It is also curing my girlfriends PCOS according to doctors testing here. 40% reduced in the last 6 months with no treatment but our coconut oil. 

Riddler and his results are an Internet lie. It is obvious just from his postings and pics to any real grower. I had more to learn or I would not have been baited in to his agenda. 

Are you really a grower? Or are you embellishing as much as it always sounds like?

You don't make rediculous claims like Rm3 as if you are the best but your info is not as accurate as you argue. 

I can and have shown a plant grown to great potential every week. I have only seen one photo repeatedly from you in the 9 months I have been here. I now ask you to prove yourself doc. A current picture of a current grow would be nice. 

I am serious about growing effective meds. We are very sick and the health care system hurt and failed us. I took great measures to see if RM3's thousands of posts and now marketing was worth anything. He is just a wannabe hobbiest. I and others have now tried his best stuff. He should actually apologize for wasting everyone's time and money. 

If you were experienced and knowledgeable as you say or actually read his stuff you would know he has plant stunting techniques and additives. His flowers are very stressed and purpling and yellowing very early and make frost like any stressed plant but with no real potency or canabanoid profile. 

If it was good medicine I would have had it tested to see. and I would make space in my garden to see myself. 

And I never said an s-1 seed can't hermie. I said an s-1 is not an identical copy automatically and the only place I ever read such a rediculous myth was on riddlers private website. 

Cmon doc. It's time for you to prove your credibility now too. Many here would like that I'm sure. Only frauds and people invested seem to have a problem with my views. 

Which one are you?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 6, 2017)

Wilderb said:


> Not all container growing needs this wet/dry cycle you speak of. When I used salt based nutes, I did it this way.
> Now doing organic, my soil is moist 24/7. I use blumats. Growth is incredible. Moist soil make for happy microbes.
> WE
> EDIT
> No purple present.


You are likely not overwattering the pot with drippers.


----------



## Wilderb (Mar 6, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You are likely not overwattering the pot with drippers.


There is no dry cycle.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 6, 2017)

jesus dude, are you STILL crying about @RM3? get over it


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 6, 2017)

Wilderb said:


> There is no dry cycle.


There is air recycling at your roots. They are not drowned. Also the technique this thread is about is not for organics. It is for a salt Grow.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 6, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> jesus dude, are you STILL crying about @RM3? get over it


His weed tested poorly with me and a third party group. I took a ton of shit about him and his quality. He deserves to have the truth told. Are you invested in him too? Because your posts show proper gardening knowledge.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 6, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> His weed tested poorly with me and a third party group. I took a ton of shit about him and his quality. He deserves to have the truth told. Are you invested in him too? Because your posts show proper gardening knowledge.


well, When I first started, I learned a shit ton of just basic growing skills from him and uncle Ben. Most of it was to ignore stupid stoner forum crap and use basic botany to grow. so using what I learned, I now get over a 1/2 lb a plant of super chronic, so Yeah, i Guess you could say I invested in him with a huge payoff. BUT, This isn't about ME, And it really isn't about HIM, It's about how sore your ass is and for how long it's been sore. we all know your issue, now get a tissue because no one care anymore.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 6, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> well, When I first started, I learned a shit ton of just basic growing skills from him and uncle Ben. Most of it was to ignore stupid stoner forum crap and use basic botany to grow. so using what I learned, I now get over a 1/2 lb a plant of super chronic, so Yeah, i Guess you could say I invested in him with a huge payoff. BUT, This isn't about ME, And it really isn't about HIM, It's about how sore your ass is and for how long it's been sore. we all know your issue, now get a tissue because no one care anymore.


I was just contributing to a thread of misinformation like you just referred too. And uncle Ben had solid advice. It contradicts just about all of RM3's though. 

I was serious about learning from him. But after reading his website stuff it turns out He is a fraud with more misinformation and un credited cherry picked and edited articles posted than anyone. He is so addicted to his false ego that he has his own website so knowledgeable growers can't mess him up. 

I learned from educational sources and pros. Not an Internet forum. This is not useful to people who don't know about gardening already. You have to know what is true and what is fantasy. 

And his product has been tested and is not even quality enough for rec.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 6, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I was just contributing to a thread of misinformation like you just referred too. And uncle Ben had solid advice. It contradicts just about all of RM3's though.
> 
> I was serious about learning from him. But after reading his website stuff it turns out He is a fraud with more misinformation and un credited cherry picked and edited articles posted than anyone. He is so addicted to his false ego that he has his own website so knowledgeable growers can't mess him up.
> 
> ...


 says 1 hurt guy on the internet, I can find 99% more positive stuff about him than negative. But again, How LONG are you going to be so hurt? How many more paragraphs that no one reads are you going to post? It looks like you're the one losing sleep over it,not him. just sayin.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 6, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> says 1 hurt guy on the internet, I can find 99% more positive stuff about him than negative. But again, How LONG are you going to be so hurt? How many more paragraphs that no one reads are you going to post? It looks like you're the one losing sleep over it,not him. just sayin.


It is down to only you and doc and a rare noob invested in his seeds even challanging this at all. My friend has been to his house and received his dope personally. Believe what you want. I believe in growing meds that work on our illnesses. Not pretending certain " methods" do something special to our plants. They don't.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 6, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> It is down to only you and doc and a rare noob invested in his seeds even challanging this at all. My friend has been to his house and received his dope personally. Believe what you want. I believe in growing meds that work on our illnesses. Not pretending certain " methods" do something special to our plants. They don't.


sorry you didn't get the magical unicorn fart you THOUGHT he promised you, really, I'm sorry for you.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 6, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> sorry you didn't get the magical unicorn fart you THOUGHT he promised you, really, I'm sorry for you.


Your responses to me are meaningless about me or anything I have shared. Why bother?

My mission is to help people who need grow medicine that actually has what they need in it. And to discredit anyone or anything that is going to get in the way of their quest. Hobby style basement breeders and internet frauds will be challenged. 

From your posts. I thought you felt the same way.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 6, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Your responses to me are meaningless about me or anything I have shared. Why bother?
> 
> My mission is to help people who need grow medicine that actually has what they need in it. And to discredit anyone or anything that is going to get in the way of their quest. Hobby style basement breeders and internet frauds will be challenged.
> 
> From your posts. I thought you felt the same way.


good luck with your butthurtness, I mean Um mission,lol


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 6, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> sorry you didn't get the magical unicorn fart you THOUGHT he promised you, really, I'm sorry for you.


In this world its the "unicorn farts" we are hunting though. Anyone can get midgrade seeds from any outdoor grower by the handfull, so if someone is selling seeds that dont have the effect promised then its important people know and dont buy it. 
I had great luck with BOG genetics for medicinal benifits, but low yield on those plants. Also grew a lot of really shitty strains and if they were marketed as being really great id out them, but they were only marketed as good so its a wash, imo. 

To be fair though ive heard some of the most popular strains came from one individual growing PM covered plants in a bathroom. Hahaha


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 6, 2017)

growingforfun said:


> In this world its the "unicorn farts" we are hunting though. Anyone can get midgrade seeds from any outdoor grower by the handfull, so if someone is selling seeds that dont have the effect promised then its important people know and dont buy it.
> I had great luck with BOG genetics for medicinal benifits, but low yield on those plants. Also grew a lot of really shitty strains and if they were marketed as being really great id out them, but they were only marketed as good so its a wash, imo.
> 
> To be fair though ive heard some of the most popular strains came from one individual growing PM covered plants in a bathroom. Hahaha


you should probably go back about 8 months when he first started crying and learn the whole story from both sides. Then you would understand why he didn't get his magical fart.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 6, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> you should probably go back about 8 months when he first started crying and learn the whole story from both sides. Then you would understand why he didn't get his magical fart.


You didn't learn the story. But you didn't even learn that uncle Ben argued everything Rm3 said. Even on RM3's website. But you supposedly "learned " from both of them.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 6, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> you should probably go back about 8 months when he first started crying and learn the whole story from both sides. Then you would understand why he didn't get his magical fart.


And 8 months ago I was a contributing member of Rm3 dot com. And well liked. I sent my friend to his house for medical help. You don't have much memory or reading comprehension. I have both. This started because his weed did not perform as advertised at all.


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 6, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> you should probably go back about 8 months when he first started crying and learn the whole story from both sides. Then you would understand why he didn't get his magical fart.


I dont give a fuck


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 6, 2017)

growingforfun said:


> I dont give a fuck


then you probably shouldn't have commented.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 6, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You didn't learn the story. But you didn't even learn that uncle Ben argued everything Rm3 said. Even on RM3's website. But you supposedly "learned " from both of them.


I was here before he had his own forum and HIS forum was to slow for my paces. So I never went there much, But You keep trying to deflect from the real issue, which is why you're still so butthurt after 8 months. Like i said, he isn't losing sleep like you are.LOL


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 6, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> I was here before he had his own forum and HIS forum was to slow for my paces. So I never went there much, But You keep trying to deflect from the real issue, which is why you're still so butthurt after 8 months. Like i said, he isn't losing sleep like you are.LOL


You really seem to have to prove something you can't. I will discredit you for your own words like all internet experts. Uncle Ben and Rm3 have completely opposing beliefs regarding gardening. 

Uncle bens is valid. Rm3's is not. The plant processes remain constant. You said BOTH of their threads have helped you. Your poor plants must go through a lot of different crap to get to harvest. And then if you are following Rm3 you get to do even more stupid shit to your plants and weed before and after harvest. 

Any real grower knows the truth here. You are almost all alone in defending him now. Even he has wized up. If he continues the noobs will ask to see a whole garden pic from him. Have you? It's not impressive like he would have you think. He never posted the real pics here. Just carefully chosen cropped ones. 

And honestly. I just fuck with his fans because it's fun. they keep arguing with no eveidence plant pics or even a sense of humor. 

Have fun. I take you as seriously as the character your named after.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 6, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> then you probably shouldn't have commented.


It's obvious you should not have commented.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm not defending anyone, and I'm not the one running around all butthurt, I'm just the one that keeps you going because you're so angry that YOU HAVE TO REPLY. It's been fun watching you type all your frustrations and then try and turn it on me.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 6, 2017)

oh, and want to see how many people really care about your problem? watch what happens to this thread when I stop replying.


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 6, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> oh, and want to see how many people really care about your problem? watch what happens to this thread when I stop replying.


Watching the thread already get better.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 6, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> I'm not defending anyone, and I'm not the one running around all butthurt, I'm just the one that keeps you going because you're so angry that YOU HAVE TO REPLY. It's been fun watching you type all your frustrations and then try and turn it on me.


You can pretend it's any way you like. It seems you are the butthurt one now.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 6, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> oh, and want to see how many people really care about your problem? watch what happens to this thread when I stop replying.


What problem? I was hoping to help noobs buying into his crap to not over water their plants. 

I'm just doing this for fun in between garden chores. You're silly. You don't even have a stake in the whole thing. You're talking just to hear yourself.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 6, 2017)

growingforfun said:


> Watching the thread already get better.


Fun ain't it?


----------



## Flowki (Mar 7, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> I'm not defending anyone, and I'm not the one running around all butthurt, I'm just the one that keeps you going because you're so angry that YOU HAVE TO REPLY. It's been fun watching you type all your frustrations and then try and turn it on me.


Yeah you can't cover your ass that easy ;p.


----------



## Flowki (Mar 7, 2017)

Murfy said:


> this is actually a great teaching tool-
> 
> based on botany and plants natural response to there stimuli. the reason for the flush is to make sure noob growers don't burn the plants. and it establishes jus tthe right amount of nutrient, as uptake is immediate(24 hours).
> it also teaches a rhythm to water feed cycles while at the same time reinforcing learning to read the plant for deficiencies. it is more of a teaching tool than a method.
> ...


So much water waste though. Have you done a side by side with coco?, what was the yield increase/pics. Surely less water waste in coco but gives steady increased growth to rival or better the effects.

Also skeptical that keeping a plant in turbo mode is a good idea, just like keeping them under 24hour light. Yeah, maybe once or twice it could be a good idea as a little boost if it works but is it worth the time and waste really?.

Maybe it's this


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 7, 2017)

Murfy said:


> this is actually a great teaching tool-
> 
> based on botany and plants natural response to there stimuli. the reason for the flush is to make sure noob growers don't burn the plants. and it establishes jus tthe right amount of nutrient, as uptake is immediate(24 hours).
> it also teaches a rhythm to water feed cycles while at the same time reinforcing learning to read the plant for deficiencies. it is more of a teaching tool than a method.
> ...



All of this water only serves to disrupt the cec of the soil. You can a accomplish what you are suggesting with 20% runoff. 

I have not found any reason in Botany that the plants increase their "wicking" because of massive amounts of acidic water. They drink because they were dry and as they start to lose turger they tend to drink more rapidly to compensate. 

Also container gardening is not the same as in the ground outside gardening. 

And growrooms are not very natural for plants. And even different rooms and strains have different needs throughout their life cycle so any instructions to decide the cycle or disrupt its own processes thinking we are controlling or using nature to help our plants hinders our results. 

And then there is the matter of the source water alkalinity which may render your ph'ing instructions harmful......


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 7, 2017)

Flowki said:


> Yeah you can't cover your ass that easy ;p.


did you see me defending riddle? Nope, I just tried to get the dude to quit crying about his issue and get a tissue, I really could care less other than to troll him again after almost a year of his crying about it and watch him think he is getting something over on me.


----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 7, 2017)

Wilderb said:


> Not all container growing needs this wet/dry cycle you speak of. When I used salt based nutes, I did it this way.
> Now doing organic, my soil is moist 24/7. I use blumats. Growth is incredible. Moist soil make for happy microbes.
> WE
> EDIT
> No purple present.


Not to mention that Rid use's a Tupor of Coco and clay cat litter. talk about absorbing salts!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 7, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> did you see me defending riddle? Nope, I just tried to get the dude to quit crying about his issue and get a tissue, I really could care less other than to troll him again after almost a year of his crying about it and watch him think he is getting something over on me.


You defended and elevated rid on your first post in this thread. And you never heard anything about this before a few months ago. And I was only here dis crediting a made up concept. You have contributed only trolling. 

And you are so bothered about it I am finding it entertaining.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 7, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You defended and elevated rid on your first post in this thread. And you never heard anything about this before a few months ago. And I was only here dis crediting a made up concept. You have contributed only trolling.
> 
> *And you are so bothered about it I am finding it entertaining*.


LOL


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 7, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> Not to mention that Rid use's a Tupor of Coco and clay cat litter. talk about absorbing salts!


He reuses years old happy frog with cat litter.


----------



## Flowki (Mar 7, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> did you see me defending riddle? Nope, I just tried to get the dude to quit crying about his issue and get a tissue, I really could care less other than to troll him again after almost a year of his crying about it and watch him think he is getting something over on me.


I don't know the history, if this evidence exists or Mich's deal but it looked like you were butting in, adding nothing to the topic and then got owned. It would be nice to see this evidence regardless of drama.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 7, 2017)

Flowki said:


> I don't know the history, if this evidence exists or Mich's deal but it looked like you were butting in, adding nothing to the topic and then got owned. It would be nice to see this evidence regardless of drama.


He dug up a 7 year old thread to cry about an 8 month old issue and I got owned,LMFAO, you're funny dude, and i bet you're from michigan too


----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 7, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> He reuses years old happy frog with cat litter.


He has said he does a new coco/litter mix too.

You have my attention on the whole issue....It now Intrigues me about why so many would comment on how strong Rid's meds are after visiting. Some of these people are growing fire and when they comment on how fucked up they were on leaving....well it gets interesting.....Considering who some of them are here.

Do you have those test report's still? I'd be interested in seeing those (NOT a challenge.)

I did read the stuff by Ben (over there). I liked the opposing views. I must admit, I was interested in seeing more over there. I'm not about to give glowing reports but, not going to slam the man for his views either.....I also must say, I don't use anything, many of them do either, other then UVB supplementation and P sulfate use. I grow organic home built soils and sure ain't changing anytime soon. I like _my_ results.....tupor? Not for me.....

I'm far more intrigued by what friends using Botanicare's KIND are doing over the Single nutrient thing.....I know your a "Pro" line guy right? Another good one...Personally, I'm not impressed with my experimenting with Foliage pro in the past.

Now then, With a big sigh, I'll say I have posted more then 1 set of pictures here and it wasn't 9 months ago I began using the one - GG4 right?

Anyway. I had pic's of my new grow building in here before you even showed up - look for them. It took me several years just to get comfortable enough to even post any pictures. I still struggle with it at times. Once I do, I'm proud as anyone and I'll reuse them.
How about the pic's of my son's strain he working? How about pic's of my new one? Didn't see them?
If you didn't, it's not my fault, nor my problem....

I'm still not the most comfortable with picture's... but, I'll drop some new one's in per your request. Maybe later today but, I have a busy day after lights on and watering....I'll post here. be patient, ok?

I guess I've become tired of personal attack's. Kinda makes the attacker look "off" too...I thought you seemed better then that (NO offence intended). I _sure_ find nothing bad to say about your plants. I prefer large plants but, that has nothing to do with how nice yours look eh?

I'm still looking forward to going out to meet Rid. Until then, I'll stay mum about his potency....Your right, I need personal experience on that....Maybe we should meet and compare some of ours? We are in the same state. Up to you.....I still respect ya.

OH, BTW the -
https://www.rollitup.org/t/bud-porn-dick-slinging-contest-post-your-new-breeds-or-old-all-welcome.884889/
Has some of my work in it.
Newer stuff on the 9 or 10 page.

The first post was a high CBD strain, built for the shops....I lost all that in last years cop infestation.....

PEACE for now -


----------



## Flowki (Mar 7, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> He dug up a 7 year old thread to cry about an 8 month old issue and I got owned,LMFAO, you're funny dude, and i bet you're from michigan too


Nothing personal, just telling you how you were and are continuing to be perceived.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 7, 2017)

Flowki said:


> Nothing personal, just telling you how you were and are continuing to be perceived.


Um OK, MR.Hyporocrite, What have YOU done in this thread?LMFAO


----------



## Flowki (Mar 7, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> Um OK, MR.Hyporocrite, What have YOU done in this thread?LMFAO


Teaching you how to be a better troll, wanna know what lesson one was? ;p.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 7, 2017)

Yeah you can't cover your ass that easy ;p.


----------



## Flowki (Mar 7, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> Yeah you can't cover your ass that easy ;p.


Hah, suppose that will do.


----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 7, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> If you were experienced and knowledgeable as you say or actually read his stuff you would know he has plant stunting techniques and additives. His flowers are very stressed and purpling and yellowing very early and make frost like any stressed plant but with no real potency or canabanoid profile.


I gotta say that the no terp profile, does disturb me some.. I'll guess you read the thread by the fellow on his site about terp's and potency? I do agree with that thread....Man, I got stink in mine....I've never attempted do do anything with that but, increase it.




MichiganMedGrower said:


> And I never said an s-1 seed can't hermie. I said an s-1 is not an identical copy automatically and the only place I ever read such a rediculous myth was on riddlers private website.



I don't think S1's _can't_ herm either! I hope I never typed that....I'd be wrong.
My saying "identical" ..... I'll admit that isn't the _best_ wording I used on that ideal - you're on there.
I still stick with the no 100% females from fem seeds - but we did that, been there, and agree on that one.




MichiganMedGrower said:


> Only frauds and people invested seem to have a problem with my views.
> 
> Which one are you?



I don't have a "problem with your views". I don't really have a "problem" with riddle's views. He spent time doing his research to find his answers. I may not agree with _all_ his views/findings....But I don't go out of my way to bring up those I disagree with. 
I do respect the time he put in to do what he believes in! 
I also understand he's _not_ in it for growing _meds...Both of us part ways with him there...You and I are not the only one's on his site that don't believe or condone MIR..._


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 7, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> He dug up a 7 year old thread to cry about an 8 month old issue and I got owned,LMFAO, you're funny dude, and i bet you're from michigan too


No as usual. I clicked on a new post in the new posts list to see what noob was buying into the silly old rid stuff. 

And I am not from Michigan. But I bet you just pissed off a lot of good people. 

You might want to stop posting. I make more friends insulting idiots than you do defending them.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 7, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> No as usual. I clicked on a new post in the new posts list to see what noob was buying into the silly old rid stuff.
> 
> And I am not from Michigan. But I bet you just pissed off a lot of good people.
> 
> You might want to stop posting. *I make more friends* insulting idiots than you do defending them.


 you NEED friends, let's get that straight. and I was saying that because of the way he jumped on your nut and the way you enjoyed it. It wasn't a dis at michigan, but it's nice to see you're defensive about it,lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 7, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> His weed tested poorly with me and a third party group. I took a ton of shit about him and his quality. He deserves to have the truth told. Are you invested in him too? Because your posts show proper gardening knowledge.


Why did your buddy email rid wanting more of his weed?

I think you are butt hurt.

Oh and I don't always agree with rid. the make it rain thing sounds silly to me.

Christ dude. Let it go.


----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 7, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I can and have shown a plant grown to great potential every week. I have only seen one photo repeatedly from you in the 9 months I have been here. I now ask you to prove yourself doc. A current picture of a current grow would be nice.





Dr. Who said:


> I'm still not the most comfortable with picture's... but, I'll drop some new one's in per your request. Maybe later today but, I have a busy day after lights on and watering....I'll post here. be patient, ok?


I'm taking the time out to actually do as you challenged. Taken today - 11:59 - moments before lights on.

91 Chemdog (I'll never loose this strain)


Nother main, same plant


This is the Russian Lemon cake - I built this strain. This plant is weeks behind the next pics - same strain. ALL pics taken today.

Russian Lemon Cake - Almost there- days away. side branch at 6ft.


Lower side branch - same plant


The room simply REEKS of grape/berry from the Russian Lemon cake! I have yet to smoke this strain - first run for pheno's....I'm liking the trich coverage - underside of bud fans.....eh?

I don't expect this to be stupid potent...Not what I was looking to do.....Low 20's, like 22- 24+,,,,maybe a more potent pheno in the group...We'll see...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 7, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> He has said he does a new coco/litter mix too.
> 
> You have my attention on the whole issue....It now Intrigues me about why so many would comment on how strong Rid's meds are after visiting. Some of these people are growing fire and when they comment on how fucked up they were on leaving....well it gets interesting.....Considering who some of them are here.
> 
> ...


Makes me wonder also. a lot of fire growers here talking about how fucked up they were leaving rids house. I just popped some ctf. We shall see.

I saw the emails from mimed friend to rid. I personally think dudes friend likes rm3 weed better and he is butt hurt about it.


I will say one thing about cannabis roots. It is a tap root. It develops secondary roots and a third set of roots. Those secondary roots grow horizontal and are for the sole purpose of run off rain water. I don't feel like digging up the study again. all this was brought up in an argument about if cannabis has a tap root or fibrous root system. @greasemonkeymann


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 7, 2017)

And yes, I have seen uncropped whole pics of rids grows.


----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 7, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Makes me wonder also. a lot of fire growers here talking about how fucked up they were leaving rids house. I just popped some ctf. We shall see. @greasemonkeymann


I'm not touching the rest.

I'm tired of the shit I get - I guess I'm only attempting to broker a PEACE treaty.....I still respect Med's work.


----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 7, 2017)

I gotta go, late as shit....I'll get back to you guys later.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 7, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> I'm not touching the rest.
> 
> I'm tired of the shit I get - I guess I'm only attempting to broker a PEACE treaty.....I still respect Med's work.


Just stating what those secondary roots are for. Just because they catch run off doesn't mean I think its a good idea to flood my pots. I grow organic and work hard for my bennies.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 7, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> sorry you didn't get the magical unicorn fart you THOUGHT he promised you, really, I'm sorry for you.


oh shit!
I got some for sale
organic and concentrated too!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 7, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> He has said he does a new coco/litter mix too.
> 
> You have my attention on the whole issue....It now Intrigues me about why so many would comment on how strong Rid's meds are after visiting. Some of these people are growing fire and when they comment on how fucked up they were on leaving....well it gets interesting.....Considering who some of them are here.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Those are the pics I have seen from you. I look forward to seeing your gardens if possible. 

The report on CTF and 4 other joints that were given to my old friend and reported to me and rid said simply the weed was "heady" and he was able to focus and do creative things on it. And he said the cob slice he was given was delicious. 

I never said no terps. I said low on cannabanoids. 

He also said the heady buzz lasted a couple of hours. He told me later that was a bit exaggerated. 

He also asked for some more for further testing as moods and environment can effect results but rid never responded. (He will only consider and show exemplary reports). 

He also said and I quote "I don't think (insert Rm3 real name) and his customers are like us."

And he means a serious and lifetime long history of drug use. And I mean we used to trip and do drugs constantly back in the 80's and 90's. Even during my career running franchise car dealership used car departments. And we still have higher tolerance than most we meet. And he is still working at a ski resort and single at our age. 

In other words. He thought rid was a lightweight. Almost a strait edge. 

Rid explained his use of cannabis on his website. It's 1 joint in 3 portions while he watches tv at night. 

He would only need a toke of top shelf weed to put him in orbit. And I suspect the same of most of the user reviews of his stuff. 

My friend also noted that when I was brought up in conversation rid was very irritated and the conversation had to be about riddler or he was annoyed and dis- interested. He told him I learned to play guitar well in 3 years (my friend is a performing musician). Rid must struggle with that too as he got annoyed again. He figured rid liked me. That apparently was not the case. I had a very active and liked even by him journal at Rm3.net at the time. 

Please remember. I sent my friend to Rm3 for help with tinnitus. 

It did not help my friends tinnitus. It also did not help the nerve pain and stiffness he suffers from. It didn't give him a body high at all. Just a light head high. 

I was mad at Rm3 because I challenged his excellence and his ego by private message. He insulted me rather than answer any point I made and when I responded in anger to his insults he shared my angry private message with a member of his forum and then that all bloomed into what happened here. 

I don't forgive or trust rats doc. He can not be trusted. Even if I am the only one who challenged and rattled him. I'm not though. There are plenty even in his communityand here that don't really like him. 

I will post the report of my 3 strains from the patient. I was not going to as he is my friend but I have not seen him in many years. And I sent the meds in hope they would help. Not to feed my ego. I had hoped Rm3 had already helped him since he is so proven and credible supposedly. 

You don't know me but I hope you can see I am a straight shooter with no agenda to fill. I was just disrespected and that pisses me off.

My friend in Colorado is a true sweetheart of a person. Honest and giving and has some serious nerve damage from an old snowboard accident. 

He is also super nice to people. I am a bit more straitfoward. Lol. 

Anyway. I was not trying to feed my ego and only the subject of this thread made me mention all this again. 

So I will copy the text from the emailing received and post next. 

The strains are Black Widow x Blue Lemon Thai. 2 phenos. 

And he labels the third one as a BW cross but it is actually a Blue Lemon Thai #4 from a seed pack. He was stoned on coconut oil and weed when he reported I think. He spent the week testing all the ways he utilizes marijuana. He is perscribed cbd oil by his doctor. He smokes and eats weed daily. 

He even sent me money "to further the cause" he said. But I tore up the check as I had gifted the meds and asked for nothing in return. It was way too much money anyway. The check was all I needed to know I had grown my seeds to potential. He wants me to continue my work. And he wanted to contribute. 

Also. The Breeder of these strains suffers advanced ms. He still manages to care for hundreds of plants every day even though he spends much of the rest of his time disabled and in severe pain. 

He knows medical marijuana. It enables him to live. He was there in 1996 in Mendocino with the first medical clones grown under the new med laws. Breeding serious meds from the amazing California skunk plants we all love and miss. And the clones from Max and Ed. He has worked with the best classic breeders for many years. He just hates the sales part of business. And he was not very good at it. But his genetics are the best I can find so far. Fully medical but never sleepy until you use too much. Perfect. Took a bit of time to learn to grow them to potential. He even improves stuff from Mota and Shanti. And obviously knows who has quality plants to work with. 

I am comparing them to many different breeders strains all year and will continue. Many are s-1's of riddler community favorites. The seeds traded and gifted to rids community have gone to waste for the most part. They won't plant them to see. I was serious about this. They don't want to learn. Just pat each other on the back and pretend they and what they have is the best without even searching further. The classic headband pheno is one of their prized favorites. It and and the Dinachem I grew can't compete. Blue Dream and deadhead OG are flowering now. I have many more seeds from all over now. 

I will copy and post the long review next. 

Sorry for posting in this necro'd thread. But it is requested. And someone should post the truth now that real information about growing pot and genetics is easily available now. The forum "experts" rely on the old lack of info to sound knowledgeable. We know better now.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 7, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Why did your buddy email rid wanting more of his weed?
> 
> I think you are butt hurt.
> 
> ...


I wrote 1 post and was alerted for all the rest of the responses. I will answer if asked.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 7, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> I'm taking the time out to actually do as you challenged. Taken today - 11:59 - moments before lights on.
> 
> 91 Chemdog (I'll never loose this strain)
> View attachment 3901508
> ...


Nice doc. Thank you.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 7, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I wrote 1 post and was alerted for all the rest of the responses. I will answer if asked.


Now you back track. Thought you really had the pot tested. Biased friends don't count. Was it a blind test? Doubt it.

You are way too butt hurt over this. The very friend you are talking about is a return customer of rm3.

How do you explain serious heads here claiming is product to be fire? What do they gain from it? Nothing is what.

We will see. I popped 2 each of several of his strains.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 7, 2017)

Here is the report on the 3 strains and coconut oil from my garden. 

Having now sampled all three, I must say...they are all amazing !!! From Snowboarding, playing Guitar to Video Games and Hikes in the Snow...these Greens were a perfect addition to all. Just a few puffs of either sufficed me for hours. Each were cured to perfection and tasted Fantastique !!! None made me tired unless I purposely puffed enough to do so. 
BW BLT 6 Tastes most like the Oil. Another fine CBD/TGC combo. Quite smooth to smoke. Long lasting high...hitting the Mind harder than the body. Still an energetic High, not a downer one. Zones ypu IN...not OUT  
BW BLT 5 Lost time on this one. Hard to explain really. Imagine watching a Tv show..then.the commercial comes on...you zone out...then when the show commences...it is like it never went to commercial. I know....that makes no sense. Playing Guitar on this one...was a pleasure...zoned right into it fliuidly. Played for well over 2-hours straight for the first time in a while. Have been battling recent Nerve damage and am currently still in P-therapy. CBDs were recommended by both of my Neurologists and my P-Therapist to help heal the Nerve damage and possible pains of healing. A year ago I could not strum a chord...the other day...I played for hours  I do believe...puffing this plant..and the BLT 4 as well...aided in my ability to play that long.
BW BLT 4 Possibly my favourite. Truly a whole body/head high...but a very natural one. I rode my board down the Mtn on this one a few days. Energy and Response time remained normal to above normal. I say above normal because of the body high. Any pain I may normally sense...due to some past notable injuries...was non existent, extending my time out. One day I did over 34,000 vert feet...That is a good amount !!! Playing Destiny on a Xbox...was awesome...sound and video def enhanced. Reaction time...still at or above normal. No focus lost. I believe all of this is due to the proper mix of CBD/THC within the plant. Making a Salad of all 3...Super tasty...and hits fast. The combo again gives a very natural Long lasting high. So natural, that you can forget you are high...but you are  Just a few puffs lasts for hours. Puffing after eating some Oil...a pleasure. The Oil seemed to enhance my high in length and potency. It compliments the Greens very very well. I experienced no official hallucinations..but Trails, lost time, and full comfort of the body and mind. Enhanced visuals and hearing were produced by all three...and more so when combined with the oil. I also have been dealing with Tinnitus for many years now. Tried many so called remidies...including others Greens...none worked. After puffing these Greens and using some of the oil for now 3-weeks...I can honestly say that the Tinnitus is far more under control than ever before. I can not say weed is a cure for Tinnitus...but will say these strains did lessen the occurrence and impact of the ringing in my ears...notably. My theory...the proper mix of CBD and THC. The greens that have been given to me from Dispensaries...did nothing for my Tinnitus...they were potent...but do not last nearly as long...and tend to get me tired. All in all...I am very impressed with these Strains and the Fantastique Grow...that brought them to life. Long lasting, Super Smooth, No Tired outcomes, Enhanced Senses...and yes...Tinnitus...far lessened than ever before.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 7, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Now you back track. Thought you really had the pot tested. Biased friends don't count. Was it a blind test? Doubt it.
> 
> You are way too butt hurt over this. The very friend you are talking about is a return customer of rm3.
> 
> ...


I never claimed anything. Rm3 is the only one. I was asked to post the reviews from the patient I have. I am not back tracking. Only you people keep bringing this up. Believe what you want. I thought he might have great stuff because his descriptions sounded like my CH9 stuff. But he doesn't. And it didn't from another grower too. 

Good luck. I would rather see your results than the grower who I met from his site. 

But I already moved on. The make it rain thread needed attention is all. It is silly. 

Like I said. I don't forgive rats or manipulators with personal agendas.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 7, 2017)

The reviews are back a page now if anyone is still interested in this.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 7, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> The reviews are back a page now if anyone is still interested in this.


Those results are pointless. I doubt it was done without biased and blindly.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 7, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Those results are pointless. I doubt it was done without biased and blindly.


I only copied and pasted the review out of my personal email because Dr. Who asked me too. 

Actually the patient is amazed with the results and so am I. I never made any claims about my garden. And I didn't ask for any money or reviews or even compliments. I am honestly working to grow the best meds I can. I am healing my girlfriend apparently as I have posted the doctors results and am even more determined than ever now that we know that Pete's strains can help with long term nerve damage. 

The only claims I am even making now is that Pete at CH9 female seeds is obviously an amazing breeder. I have only learned to grow healthy plants and bring out their qualities. He helped me with that a bit. 

And that the Riddler and his followers do not have "the best" weed as he keeps saying. 

And that he can't be trusted. 

Believe who and what you want. But I find it hard to see how you saw the pics of his little garden and thought this is a professional I want to invest money in. 

And now you have doubts. Of course you do.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 7, 2017)

Hey Michmedgrower, AGAIN, sorry bro, sorry you didn't get your unicorn fart. If i get you a baba, can we put it to bed now? LOL


----------



## Bugeye (Mar 7, 2017)

Don't know about this particular style of growing but I do think RM3 is a good dude and I have enjoyed reading of his experiments. Fair to critique anything here, but here's hoping for some respect among fellow growers.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 7, 2017)

Bugeye said:


> Don't know about this particular style of growing but I do think RM3 is a good dude and I have enjoyed reading of his experiments. Fair to critique anything here, but here's hoping for some respect among fellow growers.


I have him tons of respect for months. He was condescending and then made my personal message to him available to the public just because he didn't like my opinion. Because it was valid proof he lives a fantasy. 

His experiments prove nothing. There have been real tests with data proving him wrong for years.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 7, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> Hey Michmedgrower, AGAIN, sorry bro, sorry you didn't get your unicorn fart. If i get you a baba, can we put it to bed now? LOL


You must be lonely. Don't your own kids play with you?


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 7, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You must be lonely. Don't your own kids play with you?


I'm sorry, aren't you the one who just wrote another book about your issue?


----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 7, 2017)

Med my friend, I just got home and gave this a _fast_ once over! I like what I see and Ill be posting reply's later (gotta feed the wife and do more chores). 

Glad you like pics !!! = Bad taste in my mouth about whole room pic's and I'm very leery about redoing things like that. The "cop infestation" has me rattled to say the least. 

I have new strains on the way to being popped.....Some very interesting one's too. I'll share in their time of life.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 7, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> I'm sorry, aren't you the one who just wrote another book about your issue?


I pasted and copied something at the request of dr. Who. I was done before you started "contributing". Your meme's suck.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 7, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I pasted and copied something at the request of dr. Who. I was done before you started "contributing". Your meme's suck.


that's not a meme, it's just tissues for your tears.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 7, 2017)

here is a meme for you


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 7, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> here is a meme for you


Ok dr cartoon. I stand corrected about memes. 

Feel better yet? I do. Apparently I have had a good cry. 

Know anything about gardening?


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 7, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Ok dr cartoon. I stand corrected about memes.
> 
> Feel better yet? I do. Apparently I have had a good cry.
> 
> *Know anything about gardening*?


 Yeah, put some kitty litter in your soil and flower under t-5's if you want your grandpas weed


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 7, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> Yeah, put some kitty litter in your soil and flower under t-5's if you want your grandpas weed


That's what I've been telling everyone to do all along! Lol. 

If they want 7% THC grandpa weed. No cbd and really great taste that shines through all that lack of actual cannabanoids.


----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 8, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Here is the report on the 3 strains and coconut oil from my garden.
> 
> Having now sampled all three, I must say...they are all amazing !!! From Snowboarding, playing Guitar to Video Games and Hikes in the Snow...these Greens were a perfect addition to all. Just a few puffs of either sufficed me for hours. Each were cured to perfection and tasted Fantastique !!! None made me tired unless I purposely puffed enough to do so.
> BW BLT 6 Tastes most like the Oil. Another fine CBD/TGC combo. Quite smooth to smoke. Long lasting high...hitting the Mind harder than the body. Still an energetic High, not a downer one. Zones ypu IN...not OUT
> ...


Interesting. Thanks for the last two posts directed to me....I get it.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 8, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> Interesting. Thanks for the last two posts directed to me....I get it.


Not sure what posts you mean? But you're welcome?


----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 8, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Not sure what posts you mean? But you're welcome?


The "explanation" post from yesterday and the smoke report!
LOL


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 8, 2017)

Bugeye said:


> Fair to critique anything here, but here's hoping for some respect among fellow growers.


sadly that's a philosophy rarely practiced by many here.
sorta reminds me a lil of politics..
everybody hates everybody, the ones that don't are vastly in the minority, and we never work together to get things done for the majority's best interest...
Hmmmmm...


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 8, 2017)

I dont understand you @MichiganMedGrower you think you know how to grow. You are growing fem seeds with average potency and are fluffy (airy most of the times). You really have no clue. I was being nice as I don't like being a dick head like you are but you just don't get it. I am so happy to be thousands of miles from your stupid think you are better than others broken mind. Even your family hate you. Was you dropped on your head allot as a child? Stop thinking you are a great grower cause you are not. Yes everyone who is listening to his average growing I lived 40 minutes from him in michigan and can tell you he is average at best. you are a average grower period so get of that ladder before you hurt yourself. When you can take a strain known to be average and grow it to be potent and with good yields you have done something after you can do it again with a clone of it. And before you try and say mine isnt potent I quote you " wow that shit hit me hard and even sammy loved it and it lasted a long time" and that was not a happy plant or even my more potent ones. You need to stop being suck a dick as you dont have skills except yield from seed. I got 14 OZ from a plant with 6 weeks veg indoors so who cares. I am just sick and tired of you talking shit when you are nothing but a shit talking piece of shit who can only use soil with everything in it cause you don't even know how to make your own. And if you want to talk shit I will be back in Michigan moving some stuff and we can meet up cause I am sick and tired of you bashing growers who have done more than you can ever imagine. i would smoke @RM3 weed over yours any day. you talk about how pete genetics are so much better than others and I say BS as I have grown a couple now and they are good but not better than any other breeders out there. Get a clue and grow yourself up past the age of 6 in your mind cause you are not mature. I was nice to you cause I thought maybe I could help snap you out of where you are in your head but I think its brain damage.


Again Grow up and learn how to grow. Trying to bash others only makes you look like what you are an idiot.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 8, 2017)

Sorry for that all but enough of his ignorant ranting. he uses Fox Farms Ocean forest and just waters mainly. He talks like he knows how to grow. I have been all over this country and he is in the bottom half of growers I have met. He is not in Rm3's level or Doc's level. When he says to read this and do that he is talking shit as he doesn't do what he preaches as if he did he would make his own soil and adjust for each strain.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 8, 2017)

lol


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 8, 2017)

I hate saying negative things about anyone. I think i had some bottled up inside that had to get out.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 8, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> I dont understand you @MichiganMedGrower you think you know how to grow. You are growing fem seeds with average potency and are fluffy (airy most of the times). You really have no clue. I was being nice as I don't like being a dick head like you are but you just don't get it. I am so happy to be thousands of miles from your stupid think you are better than others broken mind. Even your family hate you. Was you dropped on your head allot as a child? Stop thinking you are a great grower cause you are not. Yes everyone who is listening to his average growing I lived 40 minutes from him in michigan and can tell you he is average at best. you are a average grower period so get of that ladder before you hurt yourself. When you can take a strain known to be average and grow it to be potent and with good yields you have done something after you can do it again with a clone of it. And before you try and say mine isnt potent I quote you " wow that shit hit me hard and even sammy loved it and it lasted a long time" and that was not a happy plant or even my more potent ones. You need to stop being suck a dick as you dont have skills except yield from seed. I got 14 OZ from a plant with 6 weeks veg indoors so who cares. I am just sick and tired of you talking shit when you are nothing but a shit talking piece of shit who can only use soil with everything in it cause you don't even know how to make your own. And if you want to talk shit I will be back in Michigan moving some stuff and we can meet up cause I am sick and tired of you bashing growers who have done more than you can ever imagine. i would smoke @RM3 weed over yours any day. you talk about how pete genetics are so much better than others and I say BS as I have grown a couple now and they are good but not better than any other breeders out there. Get a clue and grow yourself up past the age of 6 in your mind cause you are not mature. I was nice to you cause I thought maybe I could help snap you out of where you are in your head but I think its brain damage.
> 
> 
> Again Grow up and learn how to grow. Trying to bash others only makes you look like what you are an idiot.


Keep up your fantasy. You asked me to hook you up every week. And you told me my trim has the best concentrate return. Words are easy. I still have never even seen a green flowering plant from you in the almost year I have known you. 

You are another wanna be that has not shown one decent bud. Now you will show Doc's and pretend they are your work. Water boy. 

I told you before. Go back to drinking. It's your real talent. 

And I still have made no claim to have the best anything. Only the doctor proof and the review I was asked to post. 

It is you and your wanna be friends making all the claims. 

Good story though. Just not very true.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 8, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Sorry for that all but enough of his ignorant ranting. he uses Fox Farms Ocean forest and just waters mainly. He talks like he knows how to grow. I have been all over this country and he is in the bottom half of growers I have met. He is not in Rm3's level or Doc's level. When he says to read this and do that he is talking shit as he doesn't do what he preaches as if he did he would make his own soil and adjust for each strain.


And you never stopped talking about your "success" long enough to have learned anything about what I know. 

And I only stroked you because you were a customer. Keep telling stories. 

And you know where I live if you really mean to threaten me. But think your actions over very carefully. I already have sized you up silly drunken man. And you didn't listen to me about my history either. Or you are just too fucked up to remember anything.


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 8, 2017)

This is escalating quickly, gonna make some popcorn brb


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 8, 2017)

growingforfun said:


> This is escalating quickly, gonna make some popcorn brb


----------



## Friction1957 (Mar 8, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> His weed tested poorly with me and a third party group. I took a ton of shit about him and his quality. He deserves to have the truth told. Are you invested in him too? Because your posts show proper gardening knowledge.


To begin with you are NOT testing by having a couple of your buds smoke some weed. Testing involves a lab, there is a report that gets printed. Until and unless you have some labs that you can share, STFU about testing. Having your home boys smoke someone else's weed and then say yours is better is sort of like having your Mom tell you that you don't look fat at all. The thing that makes this HUGELY funny is that you are slamming on him for not being scientific enough for you. And yet the very thing you use to slam his lack of scientific rigor, anecdotal evidence, is exactly what you offer as a rebuttal. That sir, would make you a two faced idiot talking out of both sides of your neck.

You know I really tried to be nice to you, but I'm fucking done. You are just a total immature child that probably has some very wicked mental issues. I don't even mean that as a slam, I really mean go get your meds adjusted, they aren't working as well right now as they should be. You must have a Trump sized inferiority complex as you have demonstrated by your continued douchiness. Let me guess you have small hands too, right? Got it you don't like Rid. Now go fuck yourself in private some where and let the grown ups get back to growing. Give it a break, I mean really, give it a break. You are running total stalker energy. Can't believe that RIU lets you keep this shit up. 

Fucking kids today, I swear.


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 8, 2017)

Your new moms a guy cuz your dads so gay! Lulz

Internet fights


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 8, 2017)

Boy, I'll have to go back and read all that craziness but I had to say this. Personally I see flaws in the logic of MIR technique. In most areas of the world it rains in cycles and typically doesn't always "pour", monsoon rains aren't all that common in America anyway. Where are my facts to back up my assumption? Recorded all throughout the world since about 4000 BCE, back when the Sumerians recorded in cuneiform their agriculture practices, then the Egyptians, the Babylonians, etc... I personally have never heard of agricultural farmers watering till the point they drown their plants. Sure crops like Almonds grown in California are watered a massive amount but I don't think they even come close to drowning the plant. Hell even in nature you can see the toll that flooding takes on native vegetation.

Just my two cents. If you want to keep drowning your plant because you think it will help them, cool but if many of these "secret" tips to grow more, better or faster were true then you would see the majority of farmers/growers doing it. Cheers


----------



## Friction1957 (Mar 8, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Boy, I'll have to go back and read all that craziness but I had to say this. Personally I see flaws in the logic of MIR technique. In most areas of the world it rains in cycles and typically doesn't always "pour", monsoon rains aren't all that common in America anyway. Where are my facts to back up my assumption? Recorded all throughout the world since about 4000 BCE, back when the Sumerians recorded in cuneiform their agriculture practices, then the Egyptians, the Babylonians, etc... I personally have never heard of agricultural farmers watering till the point they drown their plants. Sure crops like Almonds grown in California are watered a massive amount but I don't think they even come close to drowning the plant. Hell even in nature you can see the toll that flooding takes on native vegetation.
> 
> Just my two cents. If you want to keep drowning your plant because you think it will help them, cool but if many of these "secret" tips to grow more, better or faster were true then you would see the majority of farmers/growers doing it. Cheers


Ever hear of a flush? Basically the same thing, and yea, "were true then you would see the majority of farmers/growers doing it." so ummmm yea, a majority of people *ARE *doing it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 8, 2017)

Friction1957 said:


> Ever hear of a flush? Basically the same thing, and yea, "were true then you would see the majority of farmers/growers doing it." so ummmm yea, a majority of people *ARE *doing it.


What are you on about? A flush you say? Everybody is doing it are they? Cool I'll keep that in mind but when I read threads like this it seems that flushing is *NOT *a majority thing among growers. Countless threads about this topic on all forums and never have I seen the majority support one way or the other.


----------



## Friction1957 (Mar 8, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Everybody is doing it are they?


That's hyperbolic and a thing that nobody said that you just made up. And, I stand by my statement. A majority of growers that grow in pots either are or have done it.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 8, 2017)

I am not threatening you. I said if you have an issue we can resolve it. I am now just finishing my testing of lights and medium ect. That took me 3 years just to see what lights and medium I want to use. Learning how a plant responds to diff lights and diff medium is huge. If you would just stop acting like you know so dam much and that you are such an experienced grower you would not look like an idiot. I hope you well and you learn to appreciate other growers. I have tried so many styles of growing its not funny. Now when I do another indoor grow you will see how I grow and ask Danny Danko what he thinks of my growing as he loved Rum Bayou I sent him and that is why I got in High times he got to smoke it and to quote him " Got anymore of that as I think that is some of the best I have ever smoked". Being a grower means learning in any environment. I would bet you 20k that you could not grow in my old basement in Michigan. Okay I am done my point is how do you like someone giving you shit over an over. you dont as nobody does so chill out and realise you learn more with eyes and ears open while mouth and hands are still.



MichiganMedGrower said:


> Keep up your fantasy. You asked me to hook you up every week. And you told me my trim has the best concentrate return. Words are easy. I still have never even seen a green flowering plant from you in the almost year I have known you.
> 
> You are another wanna be that has not shown one decent bud. Now you will show Doc's and pretend they are your work. Water boy.
> 
> ...


I aksed for your extras as I have patients who needed and you had period.Did I smoke yours only that 1 strain you grew was very very good. the rest is average. Anyway I am not gonna argue with you as you know I am right just like the 4 things I told you to improve you grow that you did which you would never admit cause you are mental.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 8, 2017)

Friction1957 said:


> That's hyperbolic and a thing that nobody said that you just made up. And, I stand by my statement. A majority of growers that grow in pots either are or have done it.


Cool dude. Thanks for the heads up on my statement, I would have been lost if not for your counsel.


----------



## Friction1957 (Mar 8, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Cool dude. Thanks for the heads up on my statement, I would have been lost if not for your counsel.


My pleasure, I'm always happy to help.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 8, 2017)

growingforfun said:


> This is escalating quickly, gonna make some popcorn brb


I thought I would nudge it along to see who else is still invested.


----------



## Friction1957 (Mar 8, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I thought I would nudge it along to see who else is still invested.


Bullshit, you want to be a prick to Rid and you go out of your way to be a troll. This has NOTHING to do with anything other than you being but hurt with him. Please don't assign any motivations to your actions other than what they really are.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 8, 2017)

Friction1957 said:


> To begin with you are NOT testing by having a couple of your buds smoke some weed. Testing involves a lab, there is a report that gets printed. Until and unless you have some labs that you can share, STFU about testing. Having your home boys smoke someone else's weed and then say yours is better is sort of like having your Mom tell you that you don't look fat at all. The thing that makes this HUGELY funny is that you are slamming on him for not being scientific enough for you. And yet the very thing you use to slam his lack of scientific rigor, anecdotal evidence, is exactly what you offer as a rebuttal. That sir, would make you a two faced idiot talking out of both sides of your neck.
> 
> You know I really tried to be nice to you, but I'm fucking done. You are just a total immature child that probably has some very wicked mental issues. I don't even mean that as a slam, I really mean go get your meds adjusted, they aren't working as well right now as they should be. You must have a Trump sized inferiority complex as you have demonstrated by your continued douchiness. Let me guess you have small hands too, right? Got it you don't like Rid. Now go fuck yourself in private some where and let the grown ups get back to growing. Give it a break, I mean really, give it a break. You are running total stalker energy. Can't believe that RIU lets you keep this shit up.
> 
> Fucking kids today, I swear.


rm3 makes grand medical claims with no lab reports. You are all hypocrites. I was asked here to print that private email review. 

I just got some meds to someone in need that got no relief from RM3's personal stash. And he asked for more for further testing but was ignored because he did not give one of these blown out better weed than any ever reviews. 

And I called him on his bullshit in private. 

I have done more research on genetics than you have on all of this. I went with medically viable strains with noteriety. None of you bothered to research anything I offered. Just tell me your version. 

And I am currently growing all of your forums favorites like I said I would. Only one of you is trying the seeds I suggest. This is extremely important to me and one of us has little time to fuck around with the likes of you people. We need medicine. 

If you were paying attention. Mrs Med Growers. Cysts have shrunken dramatically from our oil. Just coconut oil. 

I also have not made any personal claims. Only all of you fraternity boys have. If what I say is not true. There would be no doubts or reason to defend. 

And again. I was asked here to print the review. 

I went on the other website to learn. I learned elsewhere instead. None of you were helpful. Just condescending about your methods. Even you. And you have no idea. You are a self admitted light weight. 

And I haven't seen my "home boy" as you put it like a child in a decade. And I don't know any of his friends there. 

Any more helpful comments? I never said anything about D.C. except in a private email to him and never you. 

Only a lying self indulgent rat with an agenda who is actually the one bending the rules here with the rest of you. 

But you have plenty to hide don't you?


----------



## Dogenzengi (Mar 8, 2017)

Med,
During your 8 months on Rids board, you were a very friendly and encouraging person.

But I never learned anything from you, I learned from the growers on the page who do what I do.
I was directed to them by Rid and a few other members,
When I joined, nobody said I have to do what Rid does.

I grow in under a 600 HPS in a tent and I have a 4x4 tent.
Hydroponic Flood and Drain and that is not what Rid does.

He still offers good advice about what I do.

Again you were nice but not once did you share a pearl of wisdom with me.

Rid has helped me learn many things, MIR works, call it leaching or flushing salts.

But once every two weeks I run a gallon of fresh PH correct water thru every plant in my Veg.
Currently at about 30 plants and CTF is among them.

My CTF does nothing for my tinnitus and it is a heady high but it does what it was created to do.
It relaxes you but you stay energized, it has zero couch lock.

He did not create it for that.

As for pain it works just as well as two doses of naproxen a day for me.
I walk with a cane and have spinal stenosis so yea I know back pain.

I have more strains running now, and I finish all flowering with Green plants.
Not dead looking burnt plants.
Nice healthy green plants.

It is a Shame you used to look at my 3 strain grow and be so nice
And encouraging.

But you spoke like you could do no wrong because you know a Breeder.

I asked why you don't clone and you said I only grow from seed because I know a Breeder.

It never seems that you ever said ,maybe I have stuff to learn.

That is why we are all on Rids board, to learn and grow.

Fuck I apologize all the time for my errors on any board.

Hell we all know breeders, Rids forum is full of them.

I just don't understand the outright Hate you direct at Rid??

Everyone on his board who are almost all on this board agrees that you have a 
Personal issue.
You even spoke about that and your family issues on Rids board in your own thread.

I followed you and read your thread daily, again nothing you did or said was insightful.

Did anyone ever insult you on Rids Board?

From what I remember you still can't even clone a plant, unless you learned that since you left Rids page.

I have 1 year longer growing than you and we are NOOBS compared to Rid and many of his members.
People who grow for a living.

Oh yea ad we both were Fox Farm Fans, I dumped it for DYNAGROW.

Buds are fatter, tighter and smoother.

I use lower concentrations than the FF and it is PH stable.

I get it you only grow in dirt so your brain can't stray, tons of us are hydro growers.

My 40 gallon res can stay at 5.9 for a week and I add 2 gallons a day of plain water and 

The PH stays the same.

Why is it that you think Rid tells anyone how to do anything?

He lets you look over his shoulder and offers many different ideas.

The thing is his ideas work.

Every time I MIR the run off is piss yellow.

The 7-9-5 is green and the Protekt is clear.
The yellow is the salts built up in my rock wool being flushed away by the MIR.

Why wait for the plant to be bone dry before MIR?
So you don't drown it....
The day after MIR every single one of my plants is heavy, the next day they are light as air.

Then they get the nutes with water, the drink it right up and the turgid state.
The Rigor you refer to is a sign of a healthy plant.

I tell my friend grab a branch by a leaf and pull, not only will the leaf stay put and the branch will bend but upon release it snaps back into place like spring steel
That is Happy Plants, that's what Rid suggests.

No one is forced or coerced in that forum to do as Rid Demands, lol.

Here I don't feel safe on Rids forum I feel like I am sitting with my friends.

No trolls, everyone is helpful and Kind, like you were for 8 months.

I still don't get it, if you hate Rid and his style why you are even discussing what Rid suggests?

If you don't follow him then why put him down, it only makes you look weak.

You left the board months ago yet you are still Running on a Gerbil wheel in your head.

Let go of it, its in the past.

You decided you didn't fit, your choice.
don't make yourself look so bad here that you won't fit here either.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 8, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> I am not threatening you. I said if you have an issue we can resolve it. I am now just finishing my testing of lights and medium ect. That took me 3 years just to see what lights and medium I want to use. Learning how a plant responds to diff lights and diff medium is huge. If you would just stop acting like you know so dam much and that you are such an experienced grower you would not look like an idiot. I hope you well and you learn to appreciate other growers. I have tried so many styles of growing its not funny. Now when I do another indoor grow you will see how I grow and ask Danny Danko what he thinks of my growing as he loved Rum Bayou I sent him and that is why I got in High times he got to smoke it and to quote him " Got anymore of that as I think that is some of the best I have ever smoked". Being a grower means learning in any environment. I would bet you 20k that you could not grow in my old basement in Michigan. Okay I am done my point is how do you like someone giving you shit over an over. you dont as nobody does so chill out and realise you learn more with eyes and ears open while mouth and hands are still.
> 
> 
> I aksed for your extras as I have patients who needed and you had period.Did I smoke yours only that 1 strain you grew was very very good. the rest is average. Anyway I am not gonna argue with you as you know I am right just like the 4 things I told you to improve you grow that you did which you would never admit cause you are mental.


I have contributed all over this site pics and info about nutrition and light spectrum and currently run 3 different flowering lights in testing here with clones running. 

And D.C. Until you can actually grow a plant from seed to harvest nice and healthy you can't tell shit from the small differences your lights or constantly changing medium shows. 

Some people are forever noobs. i have 3 years of documentation and pics. You have stories. Other difference. I made no claims. I disputed others claims. You never stop making claims with zero evidence. But if the patients and doctors are seeing results. I will have more done to find out why.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 8, 2017)

Friction1957 said:


> Bullshit, you want to be a prick to Rid and you go out of your way to be a troll. This has NOTHING to do with anything other than you being but hurt with him. Please don't assign any motivations to your actions other than what they really are.


I made one post to discredit mir. Every other part of this from me is in response. 

And calling leaching mir to pretend credit and doing it every feed or even week is just counterproductive and even damaging.


----------



## mrfreshy (Mar 8, 2017)

I bet you MMG drives a really big truck to make up for all the other shortcomings in his life.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 8, 2017)

Dogenzengi said:


> Med,
> During your 8 months on Rids board, you were a very friendly and encouraging person.
> 
> But I never learned anything from you, I learned from the growers on the page who do what I do.
> ...



I have explained many times that rid insulted me and my results plenty right on my journal. And he cherry picked my only angry private message and used it in public against me. 

I also tried many times to engage in nutrient conversation by showing pics. Recoveries and my opinion on why. But they went against the riddler so no one ever comments. 

So what you say is true. Unless you challenge what he is saying is true. He feels you can't grow equal pot to him your way. He doesn't understand anything. He just found band aids to bad practice and knowledge over time. They work. Sort of. 

I have already shown much better results in even the last 6 months. None of you listened really. 

And yeah. Everyone knows a breeder. but did you research mine. I am even growing everything that was suggested to me. 

I just won't ever let a rat go. And not just on an Internet thread. It just happens to be this individuals life. And he made me an enemy. I have him plenty of warning and chances. 

He has hid his wrongs from all of you.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 8, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> I bet you MMG drives a really big truck to make up for all the other shortcomings in his life.


Average low level sedan right now. Or a bicycle.


----------



## Dogenzengi (Mar 8, 2017)

"And med gets back on his gerbil wheel."

Run, run, run 
your mouth , 

why is MIR not the same as leaching salts with water??

I get the same end result and doing on a schedule means my plants never get
Out of balance.

MIR does as intended.

Let it go man.

For your own sanity.

I won't return to this thread, you are actually nauseating.

See ya, Never....


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 8, 2017)

Dogenzengi said:


> "And med gets back on his gerbil wheel."
> 
> Run, run, run
> your mouth ,
> ...


All of you hide in private to get pats on the back instead of information.


----------



## Mrs.medgrower (Mar 8, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> I dont understand you @MichiganMedGrower you think you know how to grow. You are growing fem seeds with average potency and are fluffy (airy most of the times). You really have no clue. I was being nice as I don't like being a dick head like you are but you just don't get it. I am so happy to be thousands of miles from your stupid think you are better than others broken mind. Even your family hate you. Was you dropped on your head allot as a child? Stop thinking you are a great grower cause you are not. Yes everyone who is listening to his average growing I lived 40 minutes from him in michigan and can tell you he is average at best. you are a average grower period so get of that ladder before you hurt yourself. When you can take a strain known to be average and grow it to be potent and with good yields you have done something after you can do it again with a clone of it. And before you try and say mine isnt potent I quote you " wow that shit hit me hard and even sammy loved it and it lasted a long time" and that was not a happy plant or even my more potent ones. You need to stop being suck a dick as you dont have skills except yield from seed. I got 14 OZ from a plant with 6 weeks veg indoors so who cares. I am just sick and tired of you talking shit when you are nothing but a shit talking piece of shit who can only use soil with everything in it cause you don't even know how to make your own. And if you want to talk shit I will be back in Michigan moving some stuff and we can meet up cause I am sick and tired of you bashing growers who have done more than you can ever imagine. i would smoke @RM3 weed over yours any day. you talk about how pete genetics are so much better than others and I say BS as I have grown a couple now and they are good but not better than any other breeders out there. Get a clue and grow yourself up past the age of 6 in your mind cause you are not mature. I was nice to you cause I thought maybe I could help snap you out of where you are in your head but I think its brain damage.
> 
> 
> Again Grow up and learn how to grow. Trying to bash others only makes you look like what you are an idiot.


I do understand your negative attitude while defending your friends, that's what friends do even if their friends may be wrong. However what gives you the right to attempt to quote me? You failed, I did not love your stuff! ! As a matter of fact the stuff I smoked at your house made me vomit by the time we got to the mall. Maybe you're not as of a grower as you thought. Although I don't agree with many of your friends techniques if it works in their environments great for them.(many pictures however show differently) What we have in our plants environment works amazing as Mr. Medgrower has proven time and time again. There is nothing wrong with using the soil we use, it's what is made for. The results are proof of that. I personally think 
adding kitty litter to your soil is stupid, if it works for your friend great. We have tried other medium, but ocean forest works for us. 

If our stuff was so average why were you at my house asking for it? The stuff you left for us was less then pleasing, sorry hun but I couldn't give it away. It sat there for like 3 weeks. 

So far the CH9 plants have been my favorite. I have been open to the others. The CH9 pants are fixing my health issues, I love the taste and overall effects. My doctor was floored on the reduction of my cysts by 40% in 6 months. She said it was almost like looking at someone else's ultrasound. 

I don't get this whole make it rain technique, (the natureofthisthread right? ) In nature if you took that small of a section of earth with a plant the size of the pot you use and it rained the equal inches to what is poured into the buckets it would drown them and directly effect your results. (Like when the orchards get a season with to heavy of rains ) These were my experiences with my friends who lived on farms. 

Say what you want, but please never misquote me again it makes you lose credibility.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 9, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> And you never stopped talking about your "success" long enough to have learned anything about what I know.
> 
> And I only stroked you because you were a customer. Keep telling stories.
> 
> And you know where I live if you really mean to threaten me. But think your actions over very carefully. I already have sized you up silly drunken man. And you didn't listen to me about my history either. Or you are just too fucked up to remember anything.


=========================================================================



thenotsoesoteric said:


> Boy, I'll have to go back and read all that craziness but I had to say this. Personally I see flaws in the logic of MIR technique. In most areas of the world it rains in cycles and typically doesn't always "pour", monsoon rains aren't all that common in America anyway. Where are my facts to back up my assumption? Recorded all throughout the world since about 4000 BCE, back when the Sumerians recorded in cuneiform their agriculture practices, then the Egyptians, the Babylonians, etc... I personally have never heard of agricultural farmers watering till the point they drown their plants. Sure crops like Almonds grown in California are watered a massive amount but I don't think they even come close to drowning the plant. Hell even in nature you can see the toll that flooding takes on native vegetation.
> 
> Just my two cents. If you want to keep drowning your plant because you think it will help them, cool but if many of these "secret" tips to grow more, better or faster were true then you would see the majority of farmers/growers doing it. Cheers


Its not a big flush but what most dont do which is let enough water leave the pot so any salt buildup is flushed out. I am using organics so instead of a MIR its more of a Tea rain that I make which gives it more of what it has used which is a mystery to us. What does your plant really use? If I was rich I would know. I am not picking on MMG he thinks he knows how to grow dank and he is a begginer with a swollen ego cause he is mental.


MichiganMedGrower said:


> I have contributed all over this site pics and info about nutrition and light spectrum and currently run 3 different flowering lights in testing here with clones running.
> 
> And D.C. Until you can actually grow a plant from seed to harvest nice and healthy you can't tell shit from the small differences your lights or constantly changing medium shows.
> 
> Some people are forever noobs. i have 3 years of documentation and pics. You have stories. Other difference. I made no claims. I disputed others claims. You never stop making claims with zero evidence. But if the patients and doctors are seeing results. I will have more done to find out why.


 oh see you are so new you missed my dialed in grow rooms with perfect plants yielding over 6 oz average per plant while being super dank. You have no clue how to achieve what I have. I am on a mission to grow as many ways as possible with as many diff lights and that mission is over as I know AIS with a hybred tanning bed is what its about. my new setup will be sunrise lights/mid day lights and full power lights on at diff times. see you cant see past you self inflated ego. You are a rookie at best and will never grow top shelf as you just dont get it and never will. I have cured cancer in a patients bones thanks to @SomeGuy for sharing his recipe with me and anothers terminal cancer stage 4. Its about learning and knowing you dont know it all and never will. That is why I am here and at Rids. When I forget its nice to be reminded and knowing you are making a difference in this world. I give coco oil free to my patients with cancer and then teach them how to grow and make there own. The difference is you want to tear it all down cause you are mental while I am helping build lives and teaching. You are lost and I hope one day you find your way before the short bus runs you over cause you couldn't read the writing on the sign. I am nor will I ever be the best grower. dont want or never felt I needed that. I do how ever know I can grow very great as many have smoked mine and said it was very very good. Sure we all want a pat on the back and I tried giving that to you but you still remain a asshole who thinks he can grow. You are a rookie at best. I watch Sammie roll her eyes when you talk. She and you have had issues cause you think you are better than all and you are not better just a prick with a stick up his yahoo.I will be back to Michigan real soon and you grab 2 of your best and I will do same. We have 6 patients check them out and say what they think of each ect. I know what they will say about mine and what they will say about yours. Oh this is harse about yours first of all. Mine is always smooth and easy hitting unless you take a big hit then EXPANSION bam cough cough,, I ahte to school you on clones and a few other things. Just get over yourself already so you can move on and grow as a grower or stay where you are and be average. last reply from me about you as I am .ignoring you now.


----------



## Friction1957 (Mar 9, 2017)

Mrs.medgrower said:


> I do understand your negative attitude while defending your friends, that's what friends do even if their friends may be wrong. However what gives you the right to attempt to quote me? You failed, I did not love your stuff! ! As a matter of fact the stuff I smoked at your house made me vomit by the time we got to the mall. Maybe you're not as of a grower as you thought. Although I don't agree with many of your friends techniques if it works in their environments great for them.(many pictures however show differently) What we have in our plants environment works amazing as Mr. Medgrower has proven time and time again. There is nothing wrong with using the soil we use, it's what is made for. The results are proof of that. I personally think
> adding kitty litter to your soil is stupid, if it works for your friend great. We have tried other medium, but ocean forest works for us.
> 
> If our stuff was so average why were you at my house asking for it? The stuff you left for us was less then pleasing, sorry hun but I couldn't give it away. It sat there for like 3 weeks.
> ...


OH my god, this has gone so far he's gone and got his wife to defend him. I mean really, I'm sure anything she has to say is unbiased and accurate. I'm taking bets, who thinks Med's big brother is coming in next to beat everyone up. 

Med, both Mr. and Mrs. Please, please please please stop. It's over, you lost, now quietly slink away into that dark night. And if not that then at least go play in traffic or something, this game is old. Stop, please.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 9, 2017)

Friction1957 said:


> OH my god, this has gone so far he's gone and got his wife to defend him. I mean really, I'm sure anything she has to say is unbiased and accurate. I'm taking bets, who thinks Med's big brother is coming in next to beat everyone up.
> 
> Med, both Mr. and Mrs. Please, please please please stop. It's over, you lost, now quietly slink away into that dark night. And if not that then at least go play in traffic or something, this game is old. Stop, please.


not his wife tiss Sammie his GF who got banned and made another account. He is just brain dead and ignore him and let him live in his own messed up world. he is pure negative and let him stay there.


----------



## Friction1957 (Mar 9, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> not his wife tiss Sammie his GF who got banned and made another account. He is just brain dead and ignore him and let him live in his own messed up world. he is pure negative and let him stay there.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 9, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> =========================================================================
> 
> 
> Its not a big flush but what most dont do which is let enough water leave the pot so any salt buildup is flushed out. I am using organics so instead of a MIR its more of a Tea rain that I make which gives it more of what it has used which is a mystery to us. What does your plant really use? If I was rich I would know. I am not picking on MMG he thinks he knows how to grow dank and he is a begginer with a swollen ego cause he is mental.
> oh see you are so new you missed my dialed in grow rooms with perfect plants yielding over 6 oz average per plant while being super dank. You have no clue how to achieve what I have. I am on a mission to grow as many ways as possible with as many diff lights and that mission is over as I know AIS with a hybred tanning bed is what its about. my new setup will be sunrise lights/mid day lights and full power lights on at diff times. see you cant see past you self inflated ego. You are a rookie at best and will never grow top shelf as you just dont get it and never will. I have cured cancer in a patients bones thanks to @SomeGuy for sharing his recipe with me and anothers terminal cancer stage 4. Its about learning and knowing you dont know it all and never will. That is why I am here and at Rids. When I forget its nice to be reminded and knowing you are making a difference in this world. I give coco oil free to my patients with cancer and then teach them how to grow and make there own. The difference is you want to tear it all down cause you are mental while I am helping build lives and teaching. You are lost and I hope one day you find your way before the short bus runs you over cause you couldn't read the writing on the sign. I am nor will I ever be the best grower. dont want or never felt I needed that. I do how ever know I can grow very great as many have smoked mine and said it was very very good. Sure we all want a pat on the back and I tried giving that to you but you still remain a asshole who thinks he can grow. You are a rookie at best. I watch Sammie roll her eyes when you talk. She and you have had issues cause you think you are better than all and you are not better just a prick with a stick up his yahoo.I will be back to Michigan real soon and you grab 2 of your best and I will do same. We have 6 patients check them out and say what they think of each ect. I know what they will say about mine and what they will say about yours. Oh this is harse about yours first of all. Mine is always smooth and easy hitting unless you take a big hit then EXPANSION bam cough cough,, I ahte to school you on clones and a few other things. Just get over yourself already so you can move on and grow as a grower or stay where you are and be average. last reply from me about you as I am .ignoring you now.


Actually I already told you I searched out your threads. You get started. Talk a lot then you "have to get dialed in". 

And the problems Mrs Med grower is having are related to the cysts you ass!

We already did your test. You brought your CTF and your GTH x CTF. Mrs. Med grower already told you they didn't get her high and no one would even take the buds you left as a gift. 

anyway any bud you show up with now will be Doc's. You already wrote here last post you can't grow in your big nice mini split installed basement with the heat pump and 3 de humidifiers. 

I warned you about the weather here. Of course you did not listen. I would have helped you outside too. But you let your plants flood out in our lake effect rain. 

This shits as easy as you make it. If you were a real grower you would know that.

Bet me 20k I can't grow in there. Lol. I have never missed a weeks harvest yet here. 

Good luck. You need it more than most of us.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 9, 2017)

Friction1957 said:


> OH my god, this has gone so far he's gone and got his wife to defend him. I mean really, I'm sure anything she has to say is unbiased and accurate. I'm taking bets, who thinks Med's big brother is coming in next to beat everyone up.
> 
> Med, both Mr. and Mrs. Please, please please please stop. It's over, you lost, now quietly slink away into that dark night. And if not that then at least go play in traffic or something, this game is old. Stop, please.


Lost what? You are all still here where I put you.

And if you defend Rm3 you will just keep burying him further. I told him when he disrespected me what would happen to him as he is a fraud. 

Well it's happening. And his fraternity is making it much worse like I planned. I am just discrediting silly wrong grow advice. And all of you defending it like children is helping. Thank you for all being perpetual noobs. 

And Mrs Med grower made her own account because she was offended by lying D.C. I had nothing to do with it. 

Ttystic reported her as spam before for offering him grow assistance on his thread. He is a baby like the rest of you rat defenders. 

All can just be proven. She can just talk to DC's wife. And out of forum respect I won't use her real name like D.C. used Mrs med growers. 


He was a cop magnet since I met him. He had to be eliminated before he got others in trouble. He even texts about weight and product. He will end up back in jail likely. Shit he is already talking about transporting weed across state lines again right in this thread. 

Texts and posts about transporting and buying weed. Whew! Real professional.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 9, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> not his wife tiss Sammie his GF who got banned and made another account. He is just brain dead and ignore him and let him live in his own messed up world. he is pure negative and let him stay there.


You should not have used her name here. You are now a rat too. I thought you were dumb. But you are as dumb as a stump. 

Maybe I will meet up with you.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 9, 2017)

There are 2 kinds of people in a career. 

One has 20 years of experience. They excel and demonstrate what they do consistently and with ease. 

The other has 1 year of experience and repeats it 20 times. 

D.C. Is the other. And so is Rm3. If you can't hear that they are frauds by now fellow growers. Read any gardening guide and see how little they know. 

They are still the only ones making any claims of being the best. I can't get high off their weed. And we all know there is plenty of average genetics and growers around.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 9, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> All of you hide in private to get pats on the back instead of information.


making LOTS of friends I see,LOL


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 9, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> making LOTS of friends I see,LOL


You should get one of those reading comprehension videos or something. 

And rubberneckers cause additional accidents. 

Now get Make it Raining ASAP!


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 9, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You should get one of those reading comprehension videos or something.
> 
> And rubberneckers cause additional accidents.
> 
> Now get Make it Raining ASAP!


I think it is YOU who needs the reading comprehension, I quote MYSELF from post #69

How many more paragraphs *that no one reads* are you going to post?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 9, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> I think it is YOU who needs the reading comprehension, I quote MYSELF from post #69
> 
> How many more paragraphs *that no one reads* are you going to post?


Have vision problems too doc? I was called back here to comment on almost every paragraph. You can just see the response boxes. Well maybe you can't. 

They lie so much they pissed off my wife even.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 9, 2017)

And @Dr.Nick Riviera you are the one who exasperated this to entertain yourself.


----------



## Mrs.medgrower (Mar 9, 2017)

Friction1957 said:


> OH my god, this has gone so far he's gone and got his wife to defend him. I mean really, I'm sure anything she has to say is unbiased and accurate. I'm taking bets, who thinks Med's big brother is coming in next to beat everyone up.
> 
> Med, both Mr. and Mrs. Please, please please please stop. It's over, you lost, now quietly slink away into that dark night. And if not that then at least go play in traffic or something, this game is old. Stop, please.


Can you read? I defended myself because someone who I let into my home lied and put words in my mouth. Ok sure I defended Mr. Growing techniques but they work for him. I also stated that if your leaders style of growing works for him great. I also said I don't get the make it rain technique, and yet not one of you cry baby pee pants felt it necessary to explain our help me understand it.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 9, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> And @Dr.Nick Riviera you are the one who exasperated this t*o entertain yourself.*


YEP!! lol


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 9, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Have vision problems too doc? I was called back here to comment on almost every paragraph. You can just see the response boxes. Well maybe you can't.
> 
> They lie so much they pissed off my wife even.


you weren't called back, they went off on you and you can't stand it, Like I said a few pages ago, YOU HAVE TO REPLY to every post and i know this.


----------



## Mrs.medgrower (Mar 9, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> not his wife tiss Sammie his GF who got banned and made another account. He is just brain dead and ignore him and let him live in his own messed up world. he is pure negative and let him stay there.


Why did I get banned? Oh yeah because I suggested that one of your buddies gets his plant off the cold basement floor. Instead of taking my advise he had me banned for spam. You even admitted to my face in my house that he was wrong for that. I was very nice to you and you just go and drag my name in the dirt. Who gave you the right? As you should have noticed I don't always share Mr. views on things but what you just did sure makes me share his view on you. I'm disappointed that I allowed you in my home. However I am glad that I met your girl, she is sweet. How did she end up with a 2faced jerk like you? I started my RIU account to share my knowledge as well as see others views on horticulture, this crap makes me want to just sick to cosmetology forums. This seems to be more of a penis competition than a place to learn.


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 9, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> The concept here is only going to reduce yields. Container plants need a good dry cycle. Water/ feed once to about 20% runoff and you are good. Then let the pots dry out at least 3/4 the way down. It should be very light. This washes out excess salts the soil won't hold and allows oxygen to pass through the roots. Plants don't grow roots to search if the pots are wet. They don't have to. It's easily available where they are. They search for water and nutrients and grow when the pot is more dry.


Container plants do not like wet/dry cycles. If your pots feel light then you should have watered yesterday. Those are general statements for growers growing in actual grow rooms. You look like you're growing weed in a living room which is probably why you have different practices than someone growing in a room specifically designed and regulated to grow high quality cannabis. 

If I were using your soil blend of ocean forest and some perlite then I couldn't water my plants every day and subsequently wouldn't get the rapid growth rates and yields that I get in my custom promix blend. Your medium, in my experience, holds on to moisture too long which is probably why you've added perlite. Good move but for some of us who grow in higher performing mediums techniques like leaching or 'making it rain' can be beneficial at certain stages. Those watering practices are so specific to one's medium, container size, and environment that posting diatribes against a practice can make one look foolish.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 9, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> you weren't called back, they went off on you and you can't stand it, Like I said a few pages ago, YOU HAVE TO REPLY to every post and i know this.


I knew they would do this as soon as you got me started. I don't have to do anything. I have a lot of free time. And I was wronged by their leader. And he never conceded. So they get to live with it.

But this is the Internet. So the truth will never get out. Just like politics.


----------



## Friction1957 (Mar 9, 2017)

homebrewer said:


> Container plants do not like wet/dry cycles. If your pots feel light then you should have watered yesterday. Those are general statements for growers growing in actual grow rooms. You look like you're growing weed in a living room which is probably why you have different practices than someone growing in a room specifically designed and regulated to grow high quality cannabis.
> 
> If I were using your soil blend of ocean forest and some perlite then I couldn't water my plants every day and subsequently wouldn't get the rapid growth rates and yields that I get in my custom promix blend. Your medium, in my experience, holds on to moisture too long which is probably why you've added perlite. Good move but for some of us who grow in higher performing mediums techniques like leaching or 'making it rain' can be beneficial at certain stages. Those watering practices are so specific to one's medium, container size, and environment that posting diatribes against a practice can make one look foolish.


Always nice to hear from very experienced production growers what is working for them.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 9, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I knew they would do this as soon as you got me started. I don't have to do anything. I have a lot of free time. *And I was wronged by their leader*. And he never conceded. So they get to live with it.
> 
> But this is the Internet. So the truth will never get out. Just like politics.


 really? do tell.


PLEASE DON'T < I was just kidding......................................................................................


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 9, 2017)

homebrewer said:


> Container plants do not like wet/dry cycles. If your pots feel light then you should have watered yesterday. Those are general statements for growers growing in actual grow rooms. You look like you're growing weed in a living room which is probably why you have different practices than someone growing in a room specifically designed and regulated to grow high quality cannabis.
> 
> If I were using your soil blend of ocean forest and some perlite then I couldn't water my plants every day and subsequently wouldn't get the rapid growth rates and yields that I get in my custom promix blend. Your medium, in my experience, holds on to moisture too long which is probably why you've added perlite. Good move but for some of us who grow in higher performing mediums techniques like leaching or 'making it rain' can be beneficial at certain stages. Those watering practices are so specific to one's medium, container size, and environment that posting diatribes against a practice can make one look foolish.


I get over 2 oz. of dry top shelf nugs per gallon of soil in my garden with no stable fixed canopy and every plant at different stages and sizes. And from seed usually. This is an average of course in my multi strain garden. 

Another way to look at it is grams per watt per month. Which at an average of 20 oz per month under each 600 watt lamp is just under 1 gram per watt. 

It's a plant a week perpetual garden so the veg plugs right into flower when one is harvested. And 4-5 plants harvested per month. 

This all keeps us in allowable plant count and usable meds on hand weight. 

Why would I want to water every day? I only water the mature plants 2x per week and the veg 1x and water only. It's simple and effective. 

This was all before I added the 315 LEC. It's all more now. 

And I show pics of harvest in my kitchen but my growroom has only professional gear in it. Including high temp cutoff switches and individual fuses for any higher voltage. It only has what is needed. 

And I have never had a marijuana pest or disease in my rooms or my soil. And I have never sprayed or added any chemicals or poisons. 

But thanks for chiming in. If you feed your pro mix properly you will not need to leach so much. I used that and other mixes and worked with my old care giver who uses a couple of hydro systems. Plus a lifetime of working with large scale indoor and outdoor growers. Just not as a grower myself.

Of course I wrote all this in my journal at Rm3. And my whole history with the industry and my education but you all make up whatever makes you feel better. 

I read all of your threads homebrewer. And have the utmost respect for your growing and have learned from your posts. 

I just don't like rats or frauds. You know Rm3 is a fraud. You challenged him to a weed test and he made excuses. 

From mine and others experiences. You would obviously win. 

I have been open and honest from the beginning. Can't you tell who here is operating with agendas? And making up stories about themselves and their weed?


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 9, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Why would I want to water every day? I only water the mature plants 2x per week and the veg 1x and water only. It's simple and effective.


Think hydro. My hydro plants get flooded 3x/day. The medium (rockwool) is breathable and dries quickly. Every time F&D hydro plants get flooded they get fed. The growth rates are insane. I applied that same line of thinking to the container side of my garden but tweaks needed to be made or else I'd drown my plants. I needed to formulate a more breathable promix blend and I also needed more ways for air to get into my pots. _Why would you want to water everyday?_ Because in the right environment and supporting factors, you'll get a higher level of performance out of your plants. Coco growers with blumat systems have the right idea. 



> But thanks for chiming in. *If you feed your pro mix properly you will not need to leach so much*. I used that and other mixes and worked with my old care giver who uses a couple of hydro systems. Plus a lifetime of working with large scale indoor and outdoor growers. Just not as a grower myself.


I agree with you. I don't leach my medium because I feed light enough and water to runoff. I think 'make it rain' is a different thing that probably works well in his more arid climate. Keep in mind his humidity level is a lot lower than yours in the midwest. If you made it rain you'd end up with root rot given your medium.



> I just don't like rats or frauds. You know Rm3 is a fraud. You challenged him to a weed test and he made excuses.


I only challenged him to a weed test because I was skeptical of some of the claims he made. But in his defense he also harvested something too soon and didn't cure before making those potency claims. The cure is very important, so is harvesting on time, and both can have a dramatic affect on potency. We also have different taste in herb but that doesn't mean that I have any less respect for him as a grower. He grows healthy plants and has a unique approach. Take what you like and leave the rest? Take Subcool for example. I'm not a huge fan of his online persona but that dude can grow. I'm not an organic guy but there are takeaways everywhere if we are open-minded enough.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 9, 2017)

^^^^ I learned A LOT from this guy too!!!!!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 9, 2017)

homebrewer said:


> Think hydro. My hydro plants get flooded 3x/day. The medium (rockwool) is breathable and dries quickly. Every time F&D hydro plants get flooded they get fed. The growth rates are insane. I applied that same line of thinking to the container side of my garden but tweaks needed to be made or else I'd drown my plants. I needed to formulate a more breathable promix blend and I also needed more ways for air to get into my pots. _Why would you want to water everyday?_ Because in the right environment and supporting factors, you'll get a higher level of performance out of your plants. Coco growers with blumat systems have the right idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All very valid info as usual. I have no beef with you or most I have met. Just what and who I have said. 

I understand these things you explain very well. I have chosen my method for quality and convenience. I spend most of my time caring for and custom fertilizing each plant with its own mixture. I believe a large and varied array of trace elements help plants reach their potential so I use an amended soil. 

I keep proper lighting and the plants stay in the footprint and the canopy even with stands. 

I never push plants. I want them to grow happily unhindered by their situation as much as possible. My yield has come from practicing and improving on standard gardening techniques. I have not changed pot size for 3 years now and am using the same fertilizer and soil mix for 18 months. 

I harvest and plant every week since after the first Grow. 

And results rose proportionally with potency and complexity until recently. The plants are maxed for size in my environment but I am still getting more and more strength and complexity in all facets from the flowers. 

And as you have said all the different genetics from different breeders and plants keep improving. I maintain a stable hospitable environment night and day and my practices are simple and stable for the plants too. 

But genetically the CH9 stuff wins so far. Next recommended strain to try is Stella Blue Dream she is half way there and I have clones now vegging. The search continues. 

Some riddlers have these ch9 seeds. They are going to waste. And rid has growers in the northwest making it rain. I don't care what he does. I care that he mis informs noobs. And I care how he treated me. 

The rest is mostly in defense.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 9, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> ^^^^ I learned A LOT from this guy too!!!!!


Me too. I read all I could find.


----------



## Pulpit_ (Mar 9, 2017)

homebrewer said:


> Container plants do not like wet/dry cycles. If your pots feel light then you should have watered yesterday. Those are general statements for growers growing in actual grow rooms.
> 
> I am growing in Promix with about 25% extra perlite in 5 gallon buckets. Plants look really healthy with great growth, I typically only have to water every 5 days approx ( 75 deg lights on and 64 deg lights off). I also wait until the buckets are feather light before watering. From your post it sounds like I can do even better. I have read many of your posts and I know you don’t like spoon feeding info to peeps, can you point be in the right direction on how I should customize my promix for better quality and yield. Thanks for the Subcool reference, I will be reading his posts.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 9, 2017)

homebrewer said:


> Think hydro. My hydro plants get flooded 3x/day. The medium (rockwool) is breathable and dries quickly. Every time F&D hydro plants get flooded they get fed. The growth rates are insane. I applied that same line of thinking to the container side of my garden but tweaks needed to be made or else I'd drown my plants. I needed to formulate a more breathable promix blend and I also needed more ways for air to get into my pots. _Why would you want to water everyday?_ Because in the right environment and supporting factors, you'll get a higher level of performance out of your plants. Coco growers with blumat systems have the right idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well said. Oh your kali mist how long does it like to go in flower? I am not sure how long rm3 did his but man the high was a bit early with which way am i going kind of high. but I could still see why people spend so much time growing land races. I am gonna grow some for sure as the high was fun and it kept me up all night. I would love to smoke some that is grown the distance. and will as I do believe I got some not sure if pure Kali mist or whatever it was. I will look in my seeed bank and see.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 9, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> Med my friend, I just got home and gave this a _fast_ once over! I like what I see and Ill be posting reply's later (gotta feed the wife and do more chores).
> 
> Glad you like pics !!! = Bad taste in my mouth about whole room pic's and I'm very leery about redoing things like that. The "cop infestation" has me rattled to say the least.
> 
> I have new strains on the way to being popped.....Some very interesting one's too. I'll share in their time of life.


Cop infestation?


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 9, 2017)

Pulpit_ said:


> I am growing in Promix with about 25% extra perlite in 5 gallon buckets. Plants look really healthy with great growth, I typically only have to water every 5 days approx ( 75 deg lights on and 64 deg lights off). I also wait until the buckets are feather light before watering. From your post it sounds like I can do even better. I have read many of your posts and I know you don’t like spoon feeding info to peeps, can you point be in the right direction on how I should customize my promix for better quality and yield. Thanks for the Subcool reference, I will be reading his posts.


A sign of water stress for me has always been dried up leaves down low. If your plant's leaves are intact from top to bottom all the way until harvest then you're doing pretty damn well. I would suggest not waiting until your plants are feather light before you water, try watering one day sooner and see how they respond. Your medium mix sounds good. My room is closer to 80 and I grow some taller plants with some established roots. The combination of a few factors is why I need to water every day. That doesn't mean I'm doing it the 'best' way period, it's just a way that works best for me and my room.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 9, 2017)

Friction1957 said:


> Ever hear of a flush? Basically the same thing, and yea, "were true then you would see the majority of farmers/growers doing it." so ummmm yea, a majority of people *ARE *doing it.


Flushing is not even the term. It is leeching. Farmers do it to remove salts from the soil. 

I can assure you farmers are not flushing their crops before harvest. Lol!


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 9, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> well said. Oh your kali mist how long does it like to go in flower? I am not sure how long rm3 did his but man the high was a bit early with which way am i going kind of high. but I could still see why people spend so much time growing land races. I am gonna grow some for sure as the high was fun and it kept me up all night. I would love to smoke some that is grown the distance. and will as I do believe I got some not sure if pure Kali mist or whatever it was. I will look in my seeed bank and see.


My f1 kali mist mom goes 100-110 days. Duck helped me dial in a good window for her. The f2s that I'm going through right now are a bit varied but the ones with the most potential (in my opinion) are going to go a minimum of 90-100 days. I think one will go 115ish? We'll see.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 9, 2017)

Mrs.medgrower said:


> I do understand your negative attitude while defending your friends, that's what friends do even if their friends may be wrong. However what gives you the right to attempt to quote me? You failed, I did not love your stuff! ! As a matter of fact the stuff I smoked at your house made me vomit by the time we got to the mall. Maybe you're not as of a grower as you thought. Although I don't agree with many of your friends techniques if it works in their environments great for them.(many pictures however show differently) What we have in our plants environment works amazing as Mr. Medgrower has proven time and time again. There is nothing wrong with using the soil we use, it's what is made for. The results are proof of that. I personally think
> adding kitty litter to your soil is stupid, if it works for your friend great. We have tried other medium, but ocean forest works for us.
> 
> If our stuff was so average why were you at my house asking for it? The stuff you left for us was less then pleasing, sorry hun but I couldn't give it away. It sat there for like 3 weeks.
> ...


L O fucking L

Med grower cant even stand on his own two feet. Has to have his wife fight his battles for him.


----------



## Mrs.medgrower (Mar 9, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> L O fucking L
> 
> Med grower cant even stand on his own two feet. Has to have his wife fight his battles for him.


He can fight his own battles. I didn't get involved until DC brought me into it. I stood up for myself. I guess you boys don't know what a strong woman looks like. I had every right to be mad that DC lied about what I said, and didn't bother explaining why I was banned.

Are you sad that you don't have a sweet girl that has your back like I have my mans? I guess that's why we have been together for 8 1/2 years because together we thrive. He has always had my back why shouldn't I have his?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 9, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> L O fucking L
> 
> Med grower cant even stand on his own two feet. Has to have his wife fight his battles for him.



You belong with the riddlers white. You still choose your investment like I said about you. . I'm right here. You talk of me in the third person to my wife like a bitch. 

Can't you see the amount of lying they do to protect their pathetic leader of amature hobbyists yet?

How can you be a farmer and believe any of rids silly crap has merit?

And I ask again. You saw pics of his garden and scrawny buds and thought this is a guy I want to invest money in. 

That's the big lol here.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 9, 2017)

Lol. This thread has a back story I'm missing. I thought this was a discussion on a growing technique? Guess it's a rip MMG a new asshole kind of thread. 

Anyway back to the MIR technique. I totally understand stand the concept of allowing excess runoff when watering/feeding plants in containers to avoid salt build up. I grow in Tupur mix and typically allow some runoff each feeding but when I mention "flushing" I'm talking about the ritual of people applying way too much fertilizer during the grow and then trying to "flush" the plants out with water for the last two weeks.

Sure when I first started I did it because Ed, Jorge and the High times crew all told me to do it, high times especially and they want you to do it with some pricey product from a sponsor, but over the years I learned how to actually grow plants, not weed.

Before I would run 2000 ppm and evener higher, my plants always looked good through veg but then in flower they'd start looking shitty and would taste like chemical waste. Years go by I decided to take several veteran growers advice and reduce nutrient concentration down by nearly 2/3. I typically veg at between 200-500 ppm and flower at 400-600 ppm and my buds are much beefier and the taste is night and day. If you're running co2 at 85F then the plants can metabolize 2000 ppm of fertilizer but otherwise you're pissing money down the tube. Never had to bother with a final flush since. 

The thing I'm having a hard time justifying is the claim that drowning the plant will in turn excel growth rates. I have personally grown plants that I had watered too much compared to the rest of the crop and those plants drooped and were affected negatively by it and definitely 100% fell behind the rest of the crop never to catch back up. Nutrient lock out occurred, it took the plants a week or more to dry out and stunted their growth with no point of accelerated growth afterward.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 9, 2017)

homebrewer said:


> Think hydro. My hydro plants get flooded 3x/day. The medium (rockwool) is breathable and dries quickly. Every time F&D hydro plants get flooded they get fed. The growth rates are insane. I applied that same line of thinking to the container side of my garden but tweaks needed to be made or else I'd drown my plants. I needed to formulate a more breathable promix blend and I also needed more ways for air to get into my pots. _Why would you want to water everyday?_ Because in the right environment and supporting factors, you'll get a higher level of performance out of your plants. Coco growers with blumat systems have the right idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Said with class, rep+.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 9, 2017)

Mrs.medgrower said:


> He can fight his own battles. I didn't get involved until DC brought me into it. I stood up for myself. I guess you boys don't know what a strong woman looks like. I had every right to be mad that DC lied about what I said, and didn't bother explaining why I was banned.
> 
> Are you sad that you don't have a sweet girl that has your back like I have my mans? I guess that's why we have been together for 8 1/2 years because together we thrive. He has always had my back why shouldn't I have his?


Awwwwww. That's sweet. 

Fyi, I have a strong woman that I've been married to for 14 years. 

She doesn't fight my battles for me. Of course I don't go around doing dumb sit like putting my personal info online then getting tore up when it gets leaked. If that's what really what happened. 

I read emails. Personally I think you guys lost a customer to rm3. I also think you guys are running amateur hour. 

Keep trying. You guys will get there one day.

One last thing, I see you are just like your man. Your argument doesn't stand on its own so you have to resort to personal retorts.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 9, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You belong with the riddlers white. You still choose your investment like I said about you. . I'm right here. You talk of me in the third person to my wife like a bitch.
> 
> Can't you see the amount of lying they do to protect their pathetic leader of amature hobbyists yet?
> 
> ...


Lets get one thing straight.

I'm not the dumbass that put personal info online. I also haven't talked to rm3 in months. I use very few of his techniques except for the t5's.

A bitch I am not. Who is the one on here been crying for months? Oh, that's right, its you.

You nor your wife have the intellectual acuity to make an actual argument so you call names.

Yes, I bought a couple packs of beans from rm3 to see for myself.

Go ahead I already know the response;

Blah blah blah, cry cry cry, blah blah blah, cry cry cry, name call.

Have a good one wallowing in your self pity.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 9, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lets get one thing straight.
> 
> I'm not the dumbass that put personal info online. I also haven't talked to rm3 in months. I use very few of his techniques except for the t5's.
> 
> ...


Like I said regardless of facts you stay invested and avoid every question. 

And I hope you feel better telling off my wonderful woman. She is independent and I don't tell her what or what not to do. She got mad at D.C. For being the lying self fantasizing jerk he really is and you went and instigated her. He even used her real name white. 

You have made up your own mind and facts here. But even a re read of what has been written shows who is butt hurt and has an agenda. 

I find all you invested babies entertaining. It's funny you all think I am still mad from months ago. D.C. Is cop bait and his leader is a fraud selling overbred mids. And a rat. 

And I was told the personal info was deleted months ago anyway. By D.C. He was not supposed to tell me. The ass in charge would never admit he went and did the right thing after he brought all this on himself. 

Did you have a comment on the amazing make it rain technique?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 9, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Like I said regardless of facts you stay invested and avoid every question.
> 
> And I hope you feel better telling off my wonderful woman. She is independent and I don't tell her what or what not to do. She got mad at D.C. For being the lying self fantasizing jerk he really is and you went and instigated her. He even used her real name white.
> 
> ...


Do I have a comment on make it rain. Yes. If you would reread you would know that I said I think its silly.

I will say one thing though. The most potent plants I ever had were stressed or stunted. I don't know why. Not saying all stunted or stressed plants are good.

I'm not invested at all. Hell all kinds of people make fun of rm3. I rarely say anything.

Look man. You were the one that got into dealing drugs. Don't give me the its quasi legal state thing. Its federally illegal. Its still a black market. You decided to put your personal shit up on a website.

Yea I like rm3 and all but you don't see me putting my info up there. Don't be surprised when you meet rats, thieves and crazies when dealing drugs.

Put your big boy pants on and accept you have a part in this shit and if you followed a few simple rules you wouldn't have this problem.


Now to your wife. I meant no disrespect. Who gives a flying fuck about some strangers on the net say? You mean to tell me you guys got so rattled that she went through the trouble of making a new account to respond.

I'm sure your wife is a wonderful person. You need to do a better job of protecting her. Yea dude was wrong for using her name but lets break this down.

You have some crazy mofo from the net that not only knows your name but where you live.

Come on use your fucking head. Never, never, NEVER crap where you sleep. Don't deal from home or where you grow. Don't meet new people at your house. Meet them out somewhere. don't use your real name.

Hell I've had mail correspondence with people from here. They have a fake name and sent to an empty house.

Once again, no hard feelings. You aren't cut out to do this shit. Now, quit fucking around and make a list of rules never to break. Include those I mentioned.

According to you, you let a crazy disrespectful person in your house. What if the next one just wants to rob you and leave you and your wife for dead?

Grow up and do some thinking for once.

Have a good one. I'm done.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 9, 2017)

Mrs.medgrower said:


> Why did I get banned? Oh yeah because I suggested that one of your buddies gets his plant off the cold basement floor. Instead of taking my advise he had me banned for spam. You even admitted to my face in my house that he was wrong for that. I was very nice to you and you just go and drag my name in the dirt. Who gave you the right? As you should have noticed I don't always share Mr. views on things but what you just did sure makes me share his view on you. I'm disappointed that I allowed you in my home. However I am glad that I met your girl, she is sweet. How did she end up with a 2faced jerk like you? I started my RIU account to share my knowledge as well as see others views on horticulture, this crap makes me want to just sick to cosmetology forums. This seems to be more of a penis competition than a place to learn.


Oh why you got to go there. I didnt say anything bad about you. You are lost and that is why you keep trying to leave. If you stay where you are then you soul will turn and you will loose yourself. Look inside and you know I am telling you what you already know. You decided to be with a negative person.I feel him sucking the life out of you. he has nothing good to say about anyone but himself. Think feel and listen to yourself and you know it is true.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 9, 2017)

@whitebb2727 very sound and great advise. Its a bit more personal as I know him and I tried to help him but he wouldn't listen except a few growing tips. I gave up when he talked smack about Classic and then months later keeps bashing growers/breeders who can run circles around him. I do feel sorry for his GF not wife as I know she feels trapped as I have looked in her eyes. Tiss sad but true. Anyway you have a level head and sound advise.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 9, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> @whitebb2727 very sound and great advise. Its a bit more personal as I know him and I tried to help him but he wouldn't listen except a few growing tips. I gave up when he talked smack about Classic and then months later keeps bashing growers/breeders who can run circles around him. I do feel sorry for his GF not wife as I know she feels trapped as I have looked in her eyes. Tiss sad but true. Anyway you have a level head and sound advise.


Thank you.

I tried working with a buddy of mine. Fucking one plant later he is telling me what I'm doing wrong and the bud he gave me was all leaf. I mixed some soil that would take him all the way through flower and he still insisted on putting large amounts of nitrogen to it.

I have no doubt your meeting was with respect. 

I've got the dude pegged. Never wrong, the best at everything. One upper. Twist the narrative to fit.

Some people just aren't cut out for this. 

If dude would listen a little it would go a long ways.

I grew up on a military base. My best friend growing up dad was special forces. Bad ass mofo. He was going to a local rinky dink shooting event with local law enforcement. I asked him why because he could out shoot anyone there. He told me to be humble and always be a sponge. If you go into something thinking you know everything then you will learn nothing.

Yes, I've told that several times here. I guess it stuck with me. It made sense.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 9, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I tried working with a buddy of mine. Fucking one plant later he is telling me what I'm doing wrong and the bud he gave me was all leaf. I mixed some soil that would take him all the way through flower and he still insisted on putting large amounts of nitrogen to it.
> 
> ...


Michigan taught me to be humble and to learn plants inside and out so they can survive a hostile grow environment which many strains couldnt handle but I would not knock any of them or the breeders. I did what I set out to do and grow a happy plant start to finish in MI and will take this knowledge and share it when its needed and those willing to listen and take what they need from it. Every grow room is diff and there is no set way. I like how you think and you sound like your head is on straight. Keep growing while your growing is my new motto.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Do I have a comment on make it rain. Yes. If you would reread you would know that I said I think its silly.
> 
> I will say one thing though. The most potent plants I ever had were stressed or stunted. I don't know why. Not saying all stunted or stressed plants are good.
> 
> ...


None of what you wrote is really what happened at all. And none of your tips about crime even apply here. 

It's like you missed everything I actually said about all of this and only comprehend the mis direction and your own thoughts about it. 

Thank goodness you are finally done. You never contributed even a little understanding in this matter. 

But nice story to tell your aspiring drug dealing nephew or something.......


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Oh why you got to go there. I didnt say anything bad about you. You are lost and that is why you keep trying to leave. If you stay where you are then you soul will turn and you will loose yourself. Look inside and you know I am telling you what you already know. You decided to be with a negative person.I feel him sucking the life out of you. he has nothing good to say about anyone but himself. Think feel and listen to yourself and you know it is true.


You should not have continued your shit about me and my woman D.C. You have crossed the line here and I was leaving your dumb ass alone. I never said anything about you until you had to make things personal right here in this thread pretending to defend someone else lying about your own achievements. 

Well I did tell Rm3 back when you made me and the Mrs. mold sick with your moldy weed. 

Now you have faked your way into actual trouble again. 

And what you just said will be with you forever. You will never ever get over it.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> @whitebb2727 very sound and great advise. Its a bit more personal as I know him and I tried to help him but he wouldn't listen except a few growing tips. I gave up when he talked smack about Classic and then months later keeps bashing growers/breeders who can run circles around him. I do feel sorry for his GF not wife as I know she feels trapped as I have looked in her eyes. Tiss sad but true. Anyway you have a level head and sound advise.


And you repeated it as if you are going to be fine. Lol.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I tried working with a buddy of mine. Fucking one plant later he is telling me what I'm doing wrong and the bud he gave me was all leaf. I mixed some soil that would take him all the way through flower and he still insisted on putting large amounts of nitrogen to it.
> 
> ...


And agreeing with the biggest fake here is what I said you would do all along. 

Even the riddlers know the truth about D.C. There are threads on his fuck ups.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Michigan taught me to be humble and to learn plants inside and out so they can survive a hostile grow environment which many strains couldnt handle but I would not knock any of them or the breeders. I did what I set out to do and grow a happy plant start to finish in MI and will take this knowledge and share it when its needed and those willing to listen and take what they need from it. Every grow room is diff and there is no set way. I like how you think and you sound like your head is on straight. Keep growing while your growing is my new motto.


I gave you healthy 5 node clones that I harvested healthy and on time. I waited months. Never even saw a healthy pic or a bud to smoke despite sending pics of my clones growing to you and seeing you most every week so you actually had stock. 

I gave you seedlings you said we're growing great. Never saw the plants again. 

And the rest of your growing career has been the same. You never finish a Grow thread. Ever. 

Shame you had to make this personal. I left you out of this online shit. You brought your own consequences on yourself. 

Good luck. And you are literally the worst grower here. And you won't get it right. Even though this shit is easy. Well as easy as you make it. 

Air injected dirt is not a thing. It only serves to disrupt the cec.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2017)

@DCobeen Is talking shit about me but has me on ignore. Guess he is not confident of his "story"

Huh @whitebb2727 ?


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 10, 2017)

someone is losing tons of sleep,lol and it still isn't RM3


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> someone is losing tons of sleep,lol and it still isn't RM3


Who? I work at night and sleep in the afternoon usually unless the plants demand otherwise. 

Doesn't anyone else talk to you here?


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 10, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Who? I work at night and sleep in the afternoon usually unless the plants demand otherwise.
> 
> Doesn't anyone else talk to you here?


LOL, You got an excuse for EVERYTHING.


----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 10, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Cop infestation?


 When I got raided last Feb.

They hit 2 shops and the grows too. Including my personal building. Long story - not going there.

Got my card back and my patients - rolling again....


----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 10, 2017)

homebrewer said:


> Container plants do not like wet/dry cycles. If your pots feel light then you should have watered yesterday. Those are general statements for growers growing in actual grow rooms. You look like you're growing weed in a living room which is probably why you have different practices than someone growing in a room specifically designed and regulated to grow high quality cannabis.
> 
> If I were using your soil blend of ocean forest and some perlite then I couldn't water my plants every day and subsequently wouldn't get the rapid growth rates and yields that I get in my custom promix blend. Your medium, in my experience, holds on to moisture too long which is probably why you've added perlite. Good move but for some of us who grow in higher performing mediums techniques like leaching or 'making it rain' can be beneficial at certain stages. Those watering practices are so specific to one's medium, container size, and environment that posting diatribes against a practice can make one look foolish.


I kinda tried that angle too. You said it better. More complete. I basically mention media differences


----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 10, 2017)

homebrewer said:


> I only challenged him to a weed test because I was skeptical of some of the claims he made. But in his defense he also harvested something too soon and didn't cure before making those potency claims. The cure is very important, so is harvesting on time, and both can have a dramatic affect on potency. We also have different taste in herb but that doesn't mean that I have any less respect for him as a grower. He grows healthy plants and has a unique approach. Take what you like and leave the rest? Take Subcool for example. I'm not a huge fan of his online persona but that dude can grow. I'm not an organic guy but there are takeaways everywhere if we are open-minded enough.



Bingo the part I deleted!

Tried to make about the same point too.


----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 10, 2017)

@MichiganMedGrower

Go back and read my first post again!

Your only making yourself look foolish!

In all sorts of your follow up posts -
Your favorite word is "I".
You come across like you think your god's gift to growing.
Your only attacking someone from BUTT HURT from something. What is it? Because some don't believe everything you say? 
Is that "God's wrath"?

EVERYONE does things different. Just because it's not "your way", doesn't make you right!

I might not agree with MIR for everything......IF "I" ever try a tupor media,,,,,I WOULD at least TRY it! (I DO agree with what Homebrewer has said on the subject - 100%).

You need to back the fuck off and grow up! 
Riddle is far better then you think and this constant attack you revisit......Is backfiring to make you look bad....

You don't see Rid coming in and acting foolish! He's turned the other cheek and is acting like a MAN!

I don't _buy in _to your accusations....I'll be trying CTF and drawing my own conclusions from how I grow it. I must say I've never been impressed with any CH9 strain - I know of plenty of other sativa strains that kill their gear.....THAT"S MY OPINION ON THAT!

If I threw sarcasm at you. maybe it's in an attempt to get you to _"see" _what your doing and how you sound!

I'll watch this thread for now but, feel no urge to reply beyond this* point*. 

_*I've MADE MINE!


*_


----------



## Pulpit_ (Mar 10, 2017)

homebrewer said:


> A sign of water stress for me has always been dried up leaves down low. If your plant's leaves are intact from top to bottom all the way until harvest then you're doing pretty damn well. I would suggest not waiting until your plants are feather light before you water, try watering one day sooner and see how they respond. Your medium mix sounds good. My room is closer to 80 and I grow some taller plants with some established roots. The combination of a few factors is why I need to water every day. That doesn't mean I'm doing it the 'best' way period, it's just a way that works best for me and my room.



Thanks ! I checked last night and the bottom leaves are dry and stressed. I will start to water a day earlier, I appreciate your insight.


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 10, 2017)

Your dumb, no your dumb, well your mad, well your dummer, your so dummer your dummer than dumb on a dumber day in may!

La, la.. la la la la.... la la la...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 10, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> @DCobeen Is talking shit about me but has me on ignore. Guess he is not confident of his "story"
> 
> Huh @whitebb2727 ?


Don't know. I don't talk to the guy.

Like I said I'm done. You are just butt hurt and think your shit don't stink. You have been like that since you came to this site.

Plenty of people see it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 10, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> When I got raided last Feb.
> 
> They hit 2 shops and the grows too. Including my personal building. Long story - not going there.
> 
> Got my card back and my patients - rolling again....


Ok. I remember that. Though you meant an infestation here.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 10, 2017)

must be afternoon and MMG is sleeping now,LOL
He'll be here soon with a a book about how you are ALL wrong about him.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> @MichiganMedGrower
> 
> Go back and read my first post again!
> 
> ...



Let's see some real garden pics doc. You showed the same photos again. And it's become obvious you don't grow. Your story has tons of holes. And pretty much only frauds are defending Rm3. 

I want to see the lab reports you are always talking about. Other members have asked. You always make up an excuse. 

I never once said anything about my being better or the best at all. I never made any such claims about my plants or product. 

I only said I don't believe Rm3 does. Then from me and my friends who tried CTF. And Colorado patients and users also said it sucked. 

But you believe who you want. It is Rm3 making the rediculous claims. And if you read homebrewer' comment. He said it makes sense in a dry climate. Rm3 thinks everyone everywhere should do it. Even in the humid colder north west. 

But you missed that and defend nothing. You wouldn't know would you?

The funny part is I can prove my garden thrives. Can you? You failed to earlier. I wanted to see your reaction. Now you change your side again. 

You never had a garden or dispensary huh?

It's obvious you never tried a CH9 strain. you still never mentioned a single one just a blanket statement. 

Most breeders have a good strain or two. You wouldn't have tried them and not mentioned which one. 

Good luck pretending anymore. The real info is out there for everyone now. Anyone pretending will be flushed out. 

No pun intended.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 10, 2017)

AHHHHH, there it is,LMFAO


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> must be afternoon and MMG is sleeping now,LOL
> He'll be here soon with a a book about how you are ALL wrong about him.


You're a little instigator. Do you ever have an actual helpful thing to say or is this all you do here?


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 10, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You're a little instigator. Do you ever have an actual helpful thing to say or is this all you do here?


I know, and you contribute SO MUCH,LMFAO, where is all your friends NOW?


----------



## Bugeye (Mar 10, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Let's see some real garden pics doc. You showed the same photos again. And it's become obvious you don't grow. Your story has tons of holes. And pretty much only frauds are defending Rm3.
> 
> I want to see the lab reports you are always talking about. Other members have asked. You always make up an excuse.
> 
> ...


Chill out man, it is obvious Dr. Who is a long time grower. Sorry RM3 pissed you off, just let it go.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Don't know. I don't talk to the guy.
> 
> Like I said I'm done. You are just butt hurt and think your shit don't stink. You have been like that since you came to this site.
> 
> Plenty of people see it.


Actually it really is only the people that stick to the Rm3 threads. My alert box is not mostly this crap. I'm doing this for entertainment. 

It's all of you who are "done" but keep talking.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 10, 2017)

LOL, Keeps getting better


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2017)

Bugeye said:


> Chill out man, it is obvious Dr. Who is a long time grower. Sorry RM3 pissed you off, just let it go.


Obvious to who? It isn't just me asking him for proof. He always gets himself out of showing any. Before his raid story too. 

He just says the same shit and leaves those threads to get lost in the past. I research who I listen too. Everyone here should. It's a bunch of people at computers.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> LOL, Keeps getting better


I am happy to make your rubber necking silly ass happy. But you still have nothing to contribute huh.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 10, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Ok. I remember that. Though you meant an infestation here.


that's what i thought too. i was about to cancel the internet and magnetize my hard drive! lol.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 10, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I am happy to make your rubber necking silly ass happy. *But you still have nothing to contribute huh*.


 bout as much as you


----------



## Bugeye (Mar 10, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Obvious to who? It isn't just me asking him for proof. He always gets himself out of showing any. Before his raid story too.
> 
> He just says the same shit and leaves those threads to get lost in the past. I research who I listen too. Everyone here should. It's a bunch of people at computers.


Obvious to me. I've had too many esoteric conversations with Dr. Who on the subject of marijuana, stuff only a grower would care to know. Not showing pics is probably a good idea given what we now know about data privacy in this country from latest WikiLeaks. Peace bro.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 10, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Obvious to who? It isn't just me asking him for proof. He always gets himself out of showing any. Before his raid story too.
> 
> He just says the same shit and leaves those threads to get lost in the past. I research who I listen too. Everyone here should. It's a bunch of people at computers.


come on now. Dr Who has shown plenty of pics. He is a good grower.

Oh that's right, no one can measure up to the oh so awesome mimedgrower.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> come on now. Dr Who has shown plenty of pics. He is a good grower.
> 
> Oh that's right, no one can measure up to the oh so awesome mimedgrower.


He said he got his card back. Let's see a current garden photo. There are only a couple pics he ever shows. And the plants are always the same pics at the same stage. All year now. 

he showed the same re cropped pics right here that he linked me too in the post before. 

They all hope no one really goes back and reads. 

You never do.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2017)

Bugeye said:


> Obvious to me. I've had too many esoteric conversations with Dr. Who on the subject of marijuana, stuff only a grower would care to know. Not showing pics is probably a good idea given what we now know about data privacy in this country from latest WikiLeaks. Peace bro.


It's when the conversation becomes esoteric that his knowledge shows it's holes.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> come on now. Dr Who has shown plenty of pics. He is a good grower.
> 
> Oh that's right, no one can measure up to the oh so awesome mimedgrower.


No. He just talks like your other heros here. You been duped white.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 10, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> He said he got his card back. Let's see a current garden photo. There are only a couple pics he ever shows. And the plants are always the same pics at the same stage. All year now.
> 
> he showed the same re cropped pics right here that he linked me too in the post before.
> 
> ...





MichiganMedGrower said:


> It's when the conversation becomes esoteric that his knowledge shows it's holes.





MichiganMedGrower said:


> No. He just talks like your other heros here. You been duped white.


Man you are really tore up. Lol.

Man none of these guys are my hero. Just fellow growers. Ones attitude goes a long ways. Sometimes more than their skills. 

I research people. I've been known to spend a day going back years through peoples threads. 

I don't see much from you in the way of pics either.


----------



## Bugeye (Mar 10, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> It's when the conversation becomes esoteric that his knowledge shows it's holes.


We disagree on that rather strongly. 

I'm finding better peace with myself by building people up, not tearing them down. You have unlimited potential, go after it. Step into the light. Your attacks are from a dark place and this limits your potential.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Man you are really tore up. Lol.
> 
> Man none of these guys are my hero. Just fellow growers. Ones attitude goes a long ways. Sometimes more than their skills.
> 
> ...


You haven't looked very hard then. I post plants around here all the time.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2017)

Bugeye said:


> We disagree on that rather strongly.
> 
> I'm finding better peace with myself by building people up, not tearing them down. You have unlimited potential, go after it. Step into the light. Your attacks are from a dark place and this limits your potential.


No. I seek the truth. And I want to see real results. The people I am challenging will not be able to prove anything or I wouldn't have challenged. 

And there are many fantastic growers here. They also don't listen to Rm3 or even appear on any of these silly mis information threads. It's always the same people baiting and "helping" the newbies. 

I am not dark. I am helping my friends and family and now others with real medicine. And it is important to discredit the frauds in the way of actual progress.


----------



## Strocat (Mar 10, 2017)

Bugeye said:


> We disagree on that rather strongly.
> 
> I'm finding better peace with myself by building people up, not tearing them down. You have unlimited potential, go after it. Step into the light. Your attacks are from a dark place and this limits your potential.


Thanks for this. My boss's theory in how to run a business is by leading with fear and intimidation. He was screaming at us employee's literally over nothing yesterday and screaming at the top of his lungs. I stepped out of my comfort zone which is normally real chill and said "Dude, Everyone here would respect you alot more and work harder for you if you were actually good to us"


Im main manager but my main boss is a piece of shit type human being... horrible anger problems and believes that the way you get people to work good is make them fearful of being fired every day when they clock in.

I only make 28 grand a year and I'm seriously thinking about 30 minutes from now walking in the door clocking in .. looking at him and saying "I can't work for your tyrant ass" and clocking out ... forever!

If you're a manager someone .. your employees will respect you more and work harder for you if you show them some dignity and respect. I've seen that time and time again and it is true.

Right now.. at this point.. I hate my life... but I also need the money because im dirt poor... so I'm stuck in one shitty situation.

I'm actually drinking some beers before work just so I can handle the mental struggle that is my daily work life.


The saddest part.. wether I make 8 dollars an hour or 80 dollars an hour you get the same.. back breaking .. I'll kill myself work out of me.. I've always been like that.


My boss is a fucking douchebag.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Man you are really tore up. Lol.
> 
> Man none of these guys are my hero. Just fellow growers. Ones attitude goes a long ways. Sometimes more than their skills.
> 
> ...


Just for you here is a current pic of my flower room. I took it last night. It was posted in club 315 LEC.


----------



## Bugeye (Mar 10, 2017)

Strocat said:


> Thanks for this. My boss's theory in how to run a business is by leading with fear and intimidation. He was screaming at us employee's literally over nothing yesterday and screaming at the top of his lungs. I stepped out of my comfort zone which is normally real chill and said "Dude, Everyone here would respect you alot more and work harder for you if you were actually good to us"
> 
> 
> Im main manager but my main boss is a piece of shit type human being... horrible anger problems and believes that the way you get people to work good is make them fearful of being fired every day when they clock in.
> ...


Finding a new job is a good idea, not every boss will be like your current one. He sounds like he has real problems that don't need to be yours. Don't let his words stick to you, let them roll off. Know the end is coming up because you are now actively looking for new work. Check want ads today so you are taking action. With this frame of mind you can rise above the situation and maintain a positive attitude, which will make finding a new job easy. That is my hope for you, good vibes on your journey!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Man you are really tore up. Lol.
> 
> Man none of these guys are my hero. Just fellow growers. Ones attitude goes a long ways. Sometimes more than their skills.
> 
> ...



And here is a flower from the OG Kush x Trainwreck I am harvesting tonight. 

 

Better information in an old weed growing book or any greenhouse guide than from the internet experts you guys are defending.

I never even watered a houseplant before I planted my first pot seed 3 years ago. 

I am here for current info and to help move foward our medical movement. The people still propagating myth from the hidden black market days or who manipulate new growers with their own agendas are in the way.

My opinion is to follow results. Not words and post counts.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 10, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You haven't looked very hard then. I post plants around here all the time.


You don't interest me much.


MichiganMedGrower said:


> No. I seek the truth. And I want to see real results. The people I am challenging will not be able to prove anything or I wouldn't have challenged.
> 
> And there are many fantastic growers here. They also don't listen to Rm3 or even appear on any of these silly mis information threads. It's always the same people baiting and "helping" the newbies.
> 
> I am not dark. I am helping my friends and family and now others with real medicine. And it is important to discredit the frauds in the way of actual progress.


You cant say I give bad grow info or bait anyone. I've helped a lot of new growers here. My grow advice is sound.



MichiganMedGrower said:


> Just for you here is a current pic of my flower room. I took it last night. It was posted in club 315 LEC.
> 
> View attachment 3903453


Nice garden but like I said not really interested.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 10, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> And here is a flower from the OG Kush x Trainwreck I am harvesting tonight.
> 
> View attachment 3903462
> 
> ...


Meh. 

Not really defending anyone. Just calling you out on your crying.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> You don't interest me much.
> 
> You cant say I give bad grow info or bait anyone. I've helped a lot of new growers here. My grow advice is sound.
> 
> ...


You brought up not seeing my pics. You keep responding to this thread. 

And I have never said anything negative about your garden or experience. 

You are defending people you don't even know.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 10, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You brought up not seeing my pics. You keep responding to this thread.
> 
> And I have never said anything negative about your garden or experience.
> 
> You are defending people you don't even know.


I have not defended one person dude. Just calling you a cry baby. 

Pay attention and keep up.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I have not defended one person dude. Just calling you a cry baby.
> 
> Pay attention and keep up.


That's what I was trying to tell you to do.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 10, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> That's what I was trying to tell you to do.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


>


Yes it seems you must. 

Even though you have absolutely nothing to do with any of this and seem to never talk about plants at all. 

Where is your garden pic. We are arguing credibility. Got any?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 10, 2017)

Strocat said:


> Thanks for this. My boss's theory in how to run a business is by leading with fear and intimidation. He was screaming at us employee's literally over nothing yesterday and screaming at the top of his lungs. I stepped out of my comfort zone which is normally real chill and said "Dude, Everyone here would respect you alot more and work harder for you if you were actually good to us"
> 
> 
> Im main manager but my main boss is a piece of shit type human being... horrible anger problems and believes that the way you get people to work good is make them fearful of being fired every day when they clock in.
> ...


I've had a few bosses like that and FUCK people with that shitty ass mentality. Like yourself, I would hate going into work each day and have came real close to knocking the son of a bitch out too! A sucker punch can say something that words just can't say, lol. But the reality is I'm an intelligent person and know the outcome of such actions as violently attacking a supervisor. I'd go to jail and that shitty ass person would keep his job just to torment others.

I did end the job with the yelling asshole in proper fashion though. He came in work one day and instantly started yelling, "I FUCKING THOUGHT I TOLD YOU TO HAVE THIS JOB DONE ALREADY, blah blah blah" and then he pounded on the my work desk and that's when I lost it. I stood up and yelled right back at him, "Fuck you Joe I fucking quit!" 

His jaw dropped and he instantly started back pedaling like "sorry I didn't mean nothing by it" Fuck that shit. 

You gotta get out of there Bro. I know it sucks finding a new job but you'll be so much happier when you're not working for a dick head.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 10, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Yes it seems you must.
> 
> Even though you have absolutely nothing to do with any of this and seem to never talk about plants at all.
> 
> Where is your garden pic. We are arguing credibility. Got any?


LOL


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> LOL



So no.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 10, 2017)

LOL


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> LOL


Yes we are lol ing at you. You got nothin'


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 10, 2017)

LOL


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> LOL


If you don't get some attention from someone who actually likes you soon you are going to have one.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 11, 2017)

*lol*


----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 11, 2017)

Bugeye said:


> Obvious to me. I've had too many esoteric conversations with Dr. Who on the subject of marijuana, stuff only a grower would care to know. Not showing pics is probably a good idea given what we now know about data privacy in this country from latest WikiLeaks. Peace bro.


I had my roundy round with another "member" (pun intended). NOT getting goaded into this childish bullshit again. Especially by this red headed ass clown and his _narcissistic_ god complex....That most likely came from all that _alleged_ LSD use.....You know, the use that made him such a heavyweight doper. High tolerance and all. Made him blind too, all the pictures he see's are the same. 

He's got me so flustered! maybe I should get my wife a new account here. Then she can log on and protect me. 

The sad part is they quit banning the idiots here......Maybe they simply need the numbers to get their advertising dollars.

Talking with several other members on the fly. One had actually attempted _to_ get banned. Didn't work.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 11, 2017)

Mrs.medgrower said:


> Why did I get banned? Oh yeah because I suggested that one of your buddies gets his plant off the cold basement floor. Instead of taking my advise he had me banned for spam. You even admitted to my face in my house that he was wrong for that. I was very nice to you and you just go and drag my name in the dirt. Who gave you the right? As you should have noticed I don't always share Mr. views on things but what you just did sure makes me share his view on you. I'm disappointed that I allowed you in my home. However I am glad that I met your girl, she is sweet. How did she end up with a 2faced jerk like you? I started my RIU account to share my knowledge as well as see others views on horticulture, this crap makes me want to just sick to cosmetology forums. *This seems to be more of a penis competition than a place to lear*n.


And it seems your husband is the one losing said competition, just sayin!!!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 11, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> I had my roundy round with another "member" (pun intended). NOT getting goaded into this childish bullshit again. Especially by this red headed ass clown and his _narcissistic_ god complex....That most likely came from all that _alleged_ LSD use.....You know, the use that made him such a heavyweight doper. High tolerance and all. Made him blind too, all the pictures he see's are the same.
> 
> He's got me so flustered! maybe I should get my wife a new account here. Then she can log on and protect me.
> 
> ...


You change sides easily. If you were who you say you are why would you be flustered?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 11, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> And it seems your husband is the one losing said competition, just sayin!!!


Now you're going to start with her too?

Really doesn't anyone else respond to you? I'm pretty busy on two forums and keeping up with a perpetual garden. 

What do you do besides this?


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 11, 2017)

LOL


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 11, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> LOL


----------



## genuity (Mar 11, 2017)

growingforfun said:


> Your dumb, no your dumb, well your mad, well your dummer, your so dummer your dummer than dumb on a dumber day in may!
> 
> La, la.. la la la la.... la la la...


Lol


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 11, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> And it seems your husband is the one losing said competition, just sayin!!!



If the competition is "who looks more childish" its looking pretty evenly matched. 

In the red corner we have a big baby with a rattle and cloth diaper, and in the blue corner we have a big baby with a pacifier and a bit of cheerios he cant seem to figure out how to eat around the pacifier, and is getting a bit worked up over, thankfully the pacifier is muffling the whines a little.

The compatition is really heating up folks, this is for ALL THE GLORY.


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 11, 2017)

Maybe... take it to... i dunno.... PM maybe? I dunno...


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 11, 2017)

growingforfun said:


> If the competition is "who looks more childish" its looking pretty evenly matched.
> 
> In the red corner we have a big baby with a rattle and cloth diaper, and in the blue corner we have a big baby with a pacifier and a bit of cheerios he cant seem to figure out how to eat around the pacifier, and is getting a bit worked up over, thankfully the pacifier is muffling the whines a little.
> 
> The compatition is really heating up folks, this is for ALL THE GLORY.


and you just joined as the race leader, how does first place feel?


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 11, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> and you just joined as the race leader, how does first place feel?



Ill take a page from your book: i know you are but what am I"

Pm me bout if it ya wanna have a chat lets try to clean up the clutter an spam huh


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 11, 2017)

*LOL




*


----------



## pop22 (Mar 18, 2017)

Someday, I'll find a thread on RIU that actually contains the content I'm looking for rather than 12 year old diatribe, chest pounding, and pre-pubescent hormone rage.......... But hoping for intelligent discussion on this forum is truly a losing battle.........


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 18, 2017)

pop22 said:


> Someday, I'll find a thread on RIU that actually contains the content I'm looking for rather than 12 year old diatribe, chest pounding, and pre-pubescent hormone rage.......... But hoping for intelligent discussion on this forum is truly a losing battle.........


so, you dug up this dead thread to tell us how you feel? Buzz killington already killed it and you dug it up. WHAT info were you looking for? The first 10 pages have all the info you need.


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Mar 26, 2017)

Can't we all just get a bong?


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Mar 26, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> I'm taking the time out to actually do as you challenged. Taken today - 11:59 - moments before lights on.
> 
> 91 Chemdog (I'll never loose this strain)
> View attachment 3901508
> ...


Those are all beautiful plants but that 91 Chem is calling my name. Any chances of getting that cut in my hands? There are a few peeps on this thread that can vouch for me.


----------

